# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Some sort of explosion near the Boston Marathon Finish Line reported on twitter

## sailingaway

https://twitter.com/gsoutiea/status/...120512/photo/1

----------


## sailingaway

https://twitter.com/Boston_to_a_T/st...668416/photo/1

----------


## sailingaway

OK, I embedded the picture then realized it was graphic, with blood and injured bystanders, and took it down.  So know what you are clicking.

https://twitter.com/theoriginalwak/s...864128/photo/1

----------


## CaseyJones

http://www.businessinsider.com/explo...arathon-2013-4

----------


## sailingaway

AP reporting TWO explosions

*The Associated Press ‏@AP 49s
BREAKING: Two explosions at the finish line of the Boston Marathon result in injuries -BW*

https://twitter.com/AP/status/323874666617917440

----------


## CaseyJones

live video

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013-bost...n-finish-line/

----------


## thoughtomator

OK which government agency is responsible for this one?

----------


## sailingaway

*Patch.com ‏@PatchTweet now
“We're apparently on lockdown at the marathon media hotel. No one is allowed to leave. #bostonmarathon” http://sfy.co/q4g4 
 Retweeted by Jason Claffey*

http://storify.com/PatchTweet/storypad

----------


## sailingaway

*Kyle Maxwell ‏@kylemaxwell 3m
Boston police scanner just reported another unexploded device found.*

https://twitter.com/kylemaxwell/stat...75344442609666

----------


## TomtheTinker

Explosion at Boston marathon


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/15...pokesman-says/


Edit: Will a mod please correct title

----------


## itshappening

I bet you it's a 'right wing extremist' on the loose with a pile of assault weapons.

----------


## Restore America Now

Good God.

----------


## UpperDecker

Just saw this popping up on TV, this is bad stuff.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Not liking what I see at all... a lot of blood :/

Boston has great hospitals and EMS.  Really keeping the healthcare workers and especially the victims/bystanders on my mind.  How horrible.

----------


## CaseyJones

12 dead 100 wounded ...unconfirmed from the twitter next to the video stream

----------


## jkob

wow this does not look good

----------


## itshappening

ban bombs :/

----------


## jbauer

geez, May God be with you in Boston.

----------


## sailingaway

*Pat Iversen ‏@PatIversen now
Dear Lord. RT @Boston_Fireman: MCI: 20-30 people injured in front of Boston Public Library after explosion at finish line of Boston Marathon*

https://twitter.com/PatIversen/statu...73899479711744

How awful for the people.

In numbers it sounds like a bus crash, but it will get a lot more media, which is why they do it, of course.

----------


## sailingaway

Live finish line camera, but not much there now: http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013-bost...9WvR8U.twitter

----------


## bbjaylive

Took almost 20 minutes for the TV media to actually pick it up after twitter.

----------


## UpperDecker

Fox News live feed overheard a guy talking about 3 dead and then panned to a guy in a wheelchair who had his legs blown off.  Wow, this is awful.

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## Cowlesy

Our cruel, dumb world.

----------


## jbauer

I don't get people most times.  Whats wrong with peace people?

----------


## bbjaylive

Just seen the clip of the bomb going off on CNN. Awful.

----------


## CaseyJones

http://www.bloomberg.com/live-stream/

different angle live video

----------


## Jordan

I'm slowly losing faith in humanity. WTF is wrong with people?

----------


## sailingaway

https://twitter.com/KTVU/status/3238...272896/photo/1

----------


## fisharmor

> Took almost 20 minutes for the TV media to actually pick it up after twitter.


There was a time, not long ago, when this wouldn't even be national news.
It speaks volumes that what was possibly a badly serviced generator blowing up gets everyone on edge and starts either thinking about killing more brown people, or what a shame it is that there's now less of a chance to stop killing more brown people.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

live coverage here.... http://abcnews.go.com/Live/

----------


## thoughtomator

> There was a time, not long ago, when this wouldn't even be national news.
> It speaks volumes that what was possibly a badly serviced generator blowing up gets everyone on edge and starts either thinking about killing more brown people, or what a shame it is that there's now less of a chance to stop killing more brown people.


Just FYI, when the WTC was bombed in 1993, the initial excuse then was that an electrical transformer blew up.

----------


## sailingaway

*American Spectator ‏@AmSpec now
3 dead, 20 injured at #BostonMarathon
 Retweeted by Sara R. Walsh*



*MEMA ‏@MassEMA now
If you are trying to reach friends or family and can't get through via phone, try texing instead (less bandwidth)*

https://twitter.com/MassEMA/status/323881241654988800

----------


## sailingaway

> Just FYI, when the WTC was bombed in 1993, the initial excuse then was that an electrical transformer blew up.


One of the explosions was reportedly 'centered on a trash can'.

I think it was intentional. Too calculated for maximum publicity.

----------


## thoughtomator

> One of the explosions was reportedly 'centered on a trash can'.
> 
> I think it was intentional. Too calculated for maximum publicity.


Also there are reports on an unexploded device having been found. This doesn't look like an accident.

----------


## CaseyJones

explosion as it happened 

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-foo...s-it-happened/

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> One of the explosions was reportedly 'centered on a trash can'.
> 
> I think it was intentional. Too calculated for maximum publicity.


Another possible explosive found at Mandarin Hotel.

----------


## bbjaylive

> There was a time, not long ago, when this wouldn't even be national news.
> It speaks volumes that what was possibly a badly serviced generator blowing up gets everyone on edge and starts either thinking about killing more brown people, or what a shame it is that there's now less of a chance to stop killing more brown people.


NO ONE is talking about killing brown people.

CRAZY PEOPLE DO think this is a government conspiracy.

----------


## Ranger29860

> explosion as it happened 
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-foo...s-it-happened/


wow

----------


## MRK

I am so sad for the families of the deceased that they are being used as pawns like this.

We're about to lose a lot of freedoms.

And make a lot of war.

----------


## sailingaway

Video of explosion.  Breaking coverage at this point is likely to be on tv, twitter will have bystander accounts

http://t.co/QMHVRZFeb8

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Is today "Patriot's Day" in Boston?

ETA: Yes, yes it is.

----------


## Restore America Now

FFS, CNN is offering up the notion that it is Patriot's Day... "You never know..."

----------


## BenIsForRon

Hopefully the cameras setup to capture the marathon also caught the perpetrators.

----------


## thoughtomator

> CRAZY PEOPLE DO think this is a government conspiracy.


Brainwashed people immediately discount the only possible suspects who could benefit from this incident. You are such an obvious troll, didn't they train you not to give so many tip-offs so soon? You're supposed to ingratiate yourself for a while to try and blend in, first.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Wow right there!  I stayed at the Lenox Hotel next to the library, at least a dozen times. 

http://storify.com/PatchTweet/storypad

----------


## devil21

Gold and silver crashing and now this on the same day?

----------


## shane77m

> Is today "Patriot's Day" in Boston?
> 
> ETA: Yes, yes it is.





> FFS, CNN is offering up the notion that it is Patriot's Day... "You never know..."


Sounds about right. Right wing, religious fundamentalist, anti-government, gun owners set off bombs at the Boston marathon is probably how it will be spun.

----------


## sailingaway

> I am so sad for the families of the deceased that they are being used as pawns like this.
> 
> We're about to lose a lot of freedoms.
> 
> And make a lot of war.


As with Newtown I'm sure they 'won't let a crises go to waste'.  Just remind people that as horrific as this is for the people involved, it maximized publicity, and is no larger than a bus crash in casualties.  What is worth giving up of the remainder of our liberties to make that harder?  We already have useless expensive DHS on top of all the other stuff. At least get rid of them first, before rethinking a smarter way of spending money.

----------


## sailingaway

> Sounds about right. Right wing, religious fundamentalist, anti-government, gun owners set off bombs at the Boston marathon is probably how it will be spun.


So often when they do that the guy turns out to be leftist, but then they stop talking politics and don't correct their original musings...

----------


## muh_roads

> I am so sad for the families of the deceased that they are being used as pawns like this.
> 
> We're about to lose a lot of freedoms.
> 
> And make a lot of war.


I fear you're right.  I've got this feeling they have already cleaned up and taken away a lot of the evidence.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

From EMS/Police radio:

- May have found incendiary device at UMass Boston's JFK Library

^ that's not near Boylston street, where all other explosions occurred.

----------


## itshappening

Alex Jones thinks they will blame a tax protestor.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Not going to be shocked if the government uses this as an excuse to justify drones in the skies.

----------


## sailingaway

> Not going to be shocked if the government uses this as an excuse to justify drones in the skies.


Bad argument since there are tons of sky cams over Boston marathon. Security too. DHS too. If anything it shows how useless DHS is.  Lets end it and spend a fraction of that money on something smarter.

----------


## sailingaway

Bloomberg News ‏@BloombergNews now
Boston police say 'secondary devices' still being found: @BostonGlobe |  http://bloom.bg/116ydhC

----------


## jbauer

> As with Newtown I'm sure they 'won't let a crises go to waste'.  Just remind people that as horrific as this is for the people involved, it maximized publicity, and is no larger than a bus crash in casualties.  What is worth giving up of the remainder of our liberties to make that harder?  We already have useless expensive DHS on top of all the other stuff. At least get rid of them first, before rethinking a smarter way of spending money.


Sailing, you can't wash away this by saying a bus crash kills more people.  This was intentionally done by someone.  Whereas a bus accident is an accident.  Although as I'm typing this I do remember bus crashes making national news.

----------


## KramerDSP

No connection to North Korea? Just wondering.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> Bad argument since there are tons of sky cams over Boston marathon. Security too. DHS too. If anything it shows how useless DHS is.  Lets end it and spend a fraction of that money on something smarter.


Didn't stop them when it came to the gun laws we already had on the books after Newtown, though.

----------


## Aratus

Patriot's Day is on the 19th, but as I scanned the headlines, it looks like Charlie Wilson has died at the age of 76.
Also at the age of 70 a congressman from Ohio who also is named Charles Wilson has died at the age of 70. The
recent Tom Hanks movie highlighted the life of the colorful congressman from Texas who once went to Afganistan.
The race could have been run on the 20th instead of Income Tax day, perhaps. Until this tragedy, today had been
quiet, and the weather was not too hot. Almost ideal conditions for the marathon. People have been badly injured.

----------


## jbauer

> Not going to be shocked if the government uses this as an excuse to justify drones in the skies.


Who said they need to justify them to do them anyway?  Hell they're probably flying as we speak.

----------


## devil21

> No connection to North Korea? Just wondering.


Be serious.

----------


## sailingaway

> Gold and silver crashing and now this on the same day?


The Dow is crashing too. Gold may end up relatively better. Then this happened.

----------


## ravedown

> Bloomberg News ‏@BloombergNews now
> Boston police say 'secondary devices' still being found: @BostonGlobe |  http://bloom.bg/116ydhC


that was quick! it's almost like they knew where they were?

----------


## jbauer

> No connection to North Korea? Just wondering.


Actually it was Iran.

----------


## dancjm

> Sounds about right. Right wing, religious fundamentalist, anti-government, gun owners set off bombs at the Boston marathon is probably how it will be spun.


 Michael Ditto @janus303
Oh jeez, AP reporter on TV says Newtown families were in the VIP section right by the explosion. No injury reports, she's locked down w/ one

----------


## itshappening

Alex says at 5pm they will go live for free on PrisonPlanet.com

----------


## devil21

> The Dow is crashing too. Gold may end up relatively better. Then this happened.


I already have my tinfoil hat on.

Boston explosions to distract from a big bank about to fail?

----------


## WM_in_MO

I wonder which rights we'll lose this time.

----------


## MRK

> No connection to North Korea? Just wondering.


Our masters haven't released their fiction yet, so no, no alleged connection to North Korea or other boogeymen as of yet.

----------


## Uriel999

My brother is working the scene, apparently around 20 are dead so far. Sad day.

----------


## ravedown

are the newtown family members on tour or something? can you buy t-shirts? who's opening?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Patriot's Day is on the 19th, but as I scanned the headlines, it looks like Charlie Wilson has died at the age of 76.
> Also at the age of 70 a congressman from Ohio who also is named Charles Wilson has died at the age of 70. The
> recent Tom Hanks movie highlighted the life of the colorful congressman from Texas who once went to Afganistan.
> The race could have been run on the 20th instead of Income Tax day, perhaps. Until this tragedy, today had been
> quiet, and the weather was not too hot. Almost ideal conditions for the marathon. People have been badly injured.


I believe Patriot Day falls on the third Monday of April. They said the students don't have school etc.

----------


## Jordan

Hey, let's not be extremist conspiracy theorists yet.

Seriously, we know pretty much nothing about what happened except for the fact there were explosions.  I like to think that as libertarians we're capable of waiting for sound information before passing judgment.

----------


## itshappening

Alex's news director's brother was in the race and works for the military or something. Jones is freaking out CALL HIM CALL HIM!

----------


## Aratus

> From EMS/Police radio:
> 
> - May have found incendiary device at UMass Boston's JFK Library
> 
> ^ that's not near Boylston street, where all other explosions occurred.


the JFK library is several miles away from Boylston and is located on the waterfront.
this is looking like a group timed this all, even though the faster marathoners already
had reached the finish line. we can guess at the motive or reasons and the race has
been suspended. I'm actually quietly depressed and shocked over this. I had briefly
looked at coverage of the marathon at around noon, and then went onto other things.

----------


## CaseyJones

unconfirmed reports of fire at JFK library

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Alex's news director's brother was in the race and works for the military or something. Jones is freaking out CALL HIM CALL HIM!


Appraently Mitt Romney's son was running as well. They mentioned his twitter where he said he caught a cab a little before it happened.

----------


## itshappening

They pulled out Alex's news director's brother-in-law from the race before the explosion

"very odd"

----------


## MRK

> They pulled out Alex's news director's brother-in-law from the race before the explosion
> 
> "very odd"


Important to point out that the guy is in whatever law enforcement/security agency (didn't catch which one myself yet i just tuned in)

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

****

----------


## bbjaylive

The amount of paranoia, delusion and fear being promoted in this thread is frightening.

----------


## sailingaway

Police there are shutting down cell phones so they don't trigger bombs.  I guess they found some.  Also probably keeps the texting and tweeting down.

----------


## sailingaway

> The amount of paranoia, delusion and fear being promoted in this thread is frightening.


Meh, live and let live.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

***

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Sounds like DHS and their mobile "Backscatter-Z" vehicles will be implemented in all cities across America to X-Ray anything & everything. 

Ironically, American Science and Engineering, Inc.  is located right their in Billerica, MA

http://as-e.com/products-solutions/m...ents-security/

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> The amount of paranoia, delusion and fear being promoted in this thread is frightening.


The amount of speculation?

----------


## KingNothing

> Brainwashed people immediately discount the only possible suspects who could benefit from this incident. You are such an obvious troll, didn't they train you not to give so many tip-offs so soon? You're supposed to ingratiate yourself for a while to try and blend in, first.



Shut up.  Just shut the hell up.  You base your opinion on nothing, and are just as bad as the idiots that will rush to blame this on people like us.

Goddamit, people like you are $#@!ing infuriating.  This is a tragedy.  Let it be a $#@!ing tragedy for a $#@!ing minute, and not a conspiracy.  Your baseless comments are pathetic.

----------


## DGambler

How do they spin explosions to help pass gun control? I feel bad for the victims, but that was the first thing that popped into my mind.

----------


## sailingaway

> My brother is working the scene, apparently around 20 are dead so far. Sad day.


I think he meant injured:

*Sean Davis ‏@seanmdav now
From official Boston Police Dept. account. RT @Boston_Police 22 injured. 2 dead #tweetfromthebeat via @CherylFiandaca*

----------


## MRK

> The amount of paranoia, delusion and fear being promoted in this thread is frightening.


Once bitten twice shy.

This happens way too often to write off and say "oh just another random wacko" or "the terrists did it cause they hate our freedoms."

----------


## Aratus

In 1969 they changed when Patriot's Day is to be celebrated. I can remember it being the 19th,
which is the day the battles of Lexington and Concord happened way back in 1775. having it on
the 3rd Monday of the month is easier on people, it sets up 3 day weekends. The 15th is tax day.
It might be coincidence of having the Marathon on tax day and also Patriot's Day timed this way
that motivated the group that appears to be responsible for this. our local 4 p.m  news has started.

----------


## KingNothing

> The amount of paranoia, delusion and fear being promoted in this thread is frightening.


Stupid people think stupid thoughts, and express stupid thoughts.

It's all a shame.

----------


## sailingaway

Here's a red cross 'safe and well' website http://safeandwell.communityos.org/cms/index.php

----------


## MRK

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011...e-terror-plots





> Even more shocking was that the organisation, money, weapons and motivation for this plot did not come from real Islamic terrorists. It came from the FBI, and an informant paid to pose as a terrorist mastermind paying big bucks for help in carrying out an attack. For McWilliams, her own government had actually cajoled and paid her beloved nephew into being a terrorist, created a fake plot and then jailed him for it. "I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone," she told the Guardian.


The FBI does this kind of stuff often enough, at the very least they're statistically due to have one go terribly wrong eventually.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> I already have my tinfoil hat on.
> 
> Boston explosions to distract from a big bank about to fail?


Of course you do. Face palm.

Slutter McGee

----------


## Uriel999

> I think he meant injured:
> 
> *Sean Davis ‏@seanmdav now
> From official Boston Police Dept. account. RT @Boston_Police 22 injured. 2 dead #tweetfromthebeat via @CherylFiandaca*


I hope so, however, considering his past I believe he did not mispeak (text). I HOPE he is wrong.

----------


## libertygrl

ANYONE who has the ability, NOW is the time to start gathering all the news reports both in print and video!  This is the time people!

----------


## itshappening

@LukeRussert: I was at Fenway Park w my dad and @mikebarnicle during Waco which was on Patriots Day in 1993. Speculating on possible link

----------


## sailingaway

> I hope so, however, considering his past I believe he did not mispeak (text). I HOPE he is wrong.


Yeah.  Me too, but maybe not:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/nationa...wASg0RQfVsH1yI




> 12 dead, dozens more injured after two explosions rock Boston marathon finish line


that says the first explosion was in the lobby of the Fairmont




> BOSTON — Two explosions shattered the euphoria of the Boston Marathon finish line on Monday, sending authorities out on the course to carry off the injured while the stragglers in the 26.2-mile trek from Hopkinton were rerouted away from the smoking site of the blasts.
> 
> A federal law-enforcement source told The Post there are at least 12 dead and twice as many injured. Fox News reported that Massachusetts General Hospital was treating 10 people with amputated limbs and all operating rooms were on hold.
> 
> Law-enforcement sources said at least the first explosion occurred in the lobby of the Fairmont Hotel.
> 
> "There were two bombs that exploded near the finish line in today's Boston Marathon," The Boston Marathon's official Facebook page read. "We are working with law enforcement to understand what exactly has happened."
> 
> According to reports, authorities in Boston found a third explosive device that had not gone off and police were going to perform a controlled explosion. The airspace above the city was ordered cleared as well.


Do you notice the runners near the finish line who couldn't see it just kept on running to cross? But the ones behind kind of veered.  Love that they were pushing to the prize...

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> There was a time, not long ago, when this wouldn't even be national news.
> It speaks volumes that what was possibly a badly serviced generator blowing up gets everyone on edge and starts either thinking about killing more brown people, or what a shame it is that there's now less of a chance to stop killing more brown people.


To be fair, I have not heard anything said about how this affects our foreign policy yet.  It may not.

----------


## mport1

How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

QUICK!!!! PASS GUN CONTROL BEFORE PEOPLE STOP FOLLOWING THIS EVENT!

----------


## CaseyJones

> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?


pretty sure he already has

----------


## KingNothing

> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?


It happened already.  He instantly said it was an inside job.

----------


## COpatriot

> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?


He's still on right now. He's been pretty good on this so far.

----------


## Uriel999

> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?


Doesn't matter if its a conspiracy/false flag or legit terrorist attack, neither would surprise me. However, Obama and friends will use this to maximum potential.

----------


## KingNothing

This is an inside job performed by a government hell-bent on passing bomb control legislation.

----------


## sailingaway

> QUICK!!!! PASS GUN CONTROL BEFORE PEOPLE STOP FOLLOWING THIS EVENT!


CISPA is up for a vote on Thursday

----------


## MRK

> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?


Log onto prisonplanet.com and click 'listen now' and see for yourself.

'All it's going to take is a couple dozen bombs going off across cities in America before marshal law goes into effect'

'It's boston, it's patriot's day, 90% sure they're going to blame this on the tea party.'

Just now: 'Officials confirm Small, homemade incendiary device set off explosions at same location of Lexington and Concorde'

etc.

----------


## sailingaway

> Doesn't matter if its a conspiracy/false flag or legit terrorist attack, neither would surprise me. However, Obama and friends will use this to maximum potential.


Far as I'm concerned it shows how useless and unjustifiable DHS is.

----------


## kathy88

I fell asleep, not feeling well and woke up to this madness. So horrible. Prayers for a speedy recovery for the survivors.

----------


## muh_roads

The bomb parts were bought anonymously with Bitcoin!  Except how would you know?  "DOESN'T MATTER, FOX SAID SO" derp

----------


## sailingaway

This is a LUDICROUS response to the situation:

*Michael van Poppel ‏@mpoppel now
BREAKING -- CBS NEWS: Air Force to fly combat air patrol over Boston as a precaution*

----------


## Inkblots

What terrible news.  I'm offering prayers for all those affected by this tragedy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> pretty sure he already has


Called it a "false flag" almost as soon as the story broke. 
http://twitchy.com/2013/04/15/sicken...lag-operation/



> Alex Jones        ✔ @RealAlexJones 
> 
> 
> Explosions at the Boston Marathon. Don't that the FBI has been behind virtually every domestic terror plot in the US, as NY Times reported.





> Alex Jones        ✔ @RealAlexJones 
> 
> 
> Our hearts go out to those that are hurt or killed #Boston marathon - but this thing stinks to high heaven #falseflag

----------


## Acala

> Far as I'm concerned it shows how useless and unjustifiable DHS is.


Good point.  No level of police state can stop someone who wants to do violence.  The answer is to move AWAY from violence as a society, government included.  only then can we remove the motivation, the culture, the pain that generates violence.

----------


## Petar

I dunno, aren't things like this usually related to a government conspiracy? I guess we will see as more facts come out.

----------


## Aratus

we've got the big murder case in Texas with its links to Colorado
and the prison system skinheads. the 2 bombs weren't thought
to be too sophisticated but they did injure and possibly kill people.
I think Homeland Security wants to rule out Al-Quaeda before the
flights out of Logan go back to normal. the T-service between Park 
and Kenmore is closed on the Green line. ABC's channel 5 + CBS's
channel 4 are also covering this & aren't airing their regular schedule.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> Called it a "false flag" almost as soon as the story broke. 
> http://twitchy.com/2013/04/15/sicken...lag-operation/


FFS, and people complain about those who want to keep Rand away from this guy.

----------


## Brett85

Maybe we should ban bombs.  That would stop this from ever happening again.

----------


## KingNothing

> This is a LUDICROUS response to the situation:
> 
> *Michael van Poppel ‏@mpoppel now
> BREAKING -- CBS NEWS: Air Force to fly combat air patrol over Boston as a precaution*



Maybe not.  Maybe they have more information than us.  Who knows.  Why speculate that something is or is not stupid?

----------


## devil21

> Of course you do. Face palm.
> 
> Slutter McGee


Aww Im sorry, am I not emotional enough for your delicate sensibilities?  Something is going on.  Way too many "coincidences" already with this event.  Gold and silver crashing at record percentages (just like before Lehman crashed), "Patriot's Day" and "Tax Day" and bombs going off in Boston Mass on same day.

----------


## shane77m

Expect more cameras, bomb sniffing dogs, increased police patrols, checkpoints, and etc. 

Hopefully this will not evolve into a "never let a good crisis go to waste" , "victim exploiting" situation.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Shut up.  Just shut the hell up.  You base your opinion on nothing, and are just as bad as the idiots that will rush to blame this on people like us.
> 
> Goddamit, people like you are $#@!ing infuriating.  This is a tragedy.  Let it be a $#@!ing tragedy for a $#@!ing minute, and not a conspiracy.  Your baseless comments are pathetic.


Given that I may well owe my life to the FBI informant who refused to place a bomb in the place the FBI directed him to (the 1993 WTC bombing), I'd say I'm well within my rights to suspect another FBI operation here. So please kindly take your self-righteousness and check it at the door.

----------


## CaseyJones

> we've got the big murder case in Texas with its links to Colorado
> and the prison system skinheads. the 2 bombs weren't thought
> to be too sophisticated but they did injure and possibly kill people.
> I think Homeland Security wants to rule out Al-Quaeda before the
> flights out of Logan go back to normal. the T-service between Park 
> and Kenmore is closed on the Green line. ABC's channel 5 + CBS's
> channel 4 are also covering this & aren't airing their regular schedule.


actually now they have arrested a displaced justice of the peace in that

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/s...icial-18959788

----------


## Aratus

> @LukeRussert: I was at Fenway Park w my dad and @mikebarnicle during Waco which was on Patriots Day in 1993. Speculating on possible link


I liked Mike Barnicle's commentary over the years!!!
I remember when he got into trouble and was said
to have possibly invented a few of his colorful stories.

----------


## muh_roads

Deep down Alex probably loves when things like this happen.  His ratings go thru the roof.  If he isn't going ape$#@! it isn't exciting for the listeners.

----------


## itshappening

Stewart Rhodes from Oathkeeprs is in Boston says Alex.. he's going to call him

----------


## ravedown

crank up the FEAR people. stay afraid-stay paranoid-look to the media and your leaders for safety. they are in control.

----------


## sailingaway

> Maybe not.  Maybe they have more information than us.  Who knows.  Why speculate that something is or is not stupid?


because the streets are full of crowds

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

*REPORTS* are that two more devices have been found and are being dismantled.

----------


## JK/SEA

looks like we need to ban trash cans...

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

I am watching the BBC now and they are bringing up recent gun control debate is very heated and this marathon was partially dedicated to the Newtown victims.  

It's hard not to be conspiratorial about this.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

****

----------


## Cowlesy

*“When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, ‘Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping.’ To this day, especially in times of disaster, I remember my mother’s words, and I am always comforted by realizing that there are still so many helpers - so many caring people in this world.” — Fred Rogers*

----------


## sailingaway

> looks like we need to ban trash cans...


and libraries and hotel lobbies.  and marathons

----------


## Aratus

> This is a LUDICROUS response to the situation:
> 
> *Michael van Poppel ‏@mpoppel now
> BREAKING -- CBS NEWS: Air Force to fly combat air patrol over Boston as a precaution*


Odds are, i'd indeed opine POTUS is being "hands on" and is having his  quiet "W" moments.
it does not help at all that 2 of the planes lifted out of Logan on that sad day in September.
the news is saying two unexploded devices were found and are being diffused + dismantled.

----------


## itshappening

Alex: "this could be the beginning of a string of bombs"

----------


## muh_roads

> Maybe we should ban bombs.  That would stop this from ever happening again.


Time to ban cleaning products.

----------


## mport1

> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?


Never mind, already happened almost immediately after despite no evidence.  It boggles my mind that anybody takes him seriously, especially skeptical and logical libertarians.




> @RealAlexJones: Our hearts go out to those that are hurt or killed #Boston marathon - but this thing stinks to high heaven #falseflag


https://twitter.com/realalexjones/st...81158628761601

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

It's Tax Day, April 15th, you know it was a Tea Party member.

----------


## DGambler

Is it still up, can you give a direct link to that page?




> Does anyone care to explain this to me?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Do you notice the runners near the finish line who couldn't see it just kept on running to cross? But the ones behind kind of veered.  Love that they were pushing to the prize...


I'm honestly quite confused about what this has to do with anything.

----------


## itshappening

@ABC reports an official tells him Boston explosions caused by "small portable devices." And: "clear this was a bombing."

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Does anyone care to explain this to me?


They did reportedly do a controlled explosion to get rid of an explosive device they found. It's military time but I'm not sure what time zone. GMT maybe?

----------


## sync

> Is it still up, can you give a direct link to that page?


My guess is that they are going to blow up the un-detonated devices they found. Standard procedure for disposing of explosives.

----------


## chudrockz

> Shut up.  Just shut the hell up.  You base your opinion on nothing, and are just as bad as the idiots that will rush to blame this on people like us.
> 
> Goddamit, people like you are $#@!ing infuriating.  This is a tragedy.  Let it be a $#@!ing tragedy for a $#@!ing minute, and not a conspiracy.  Your baseless comments are pathetic.


Right. Because a WHOLE BUNCH of people posting speculation, links to different angles of the story, and trying to FIGURE OUT what the $#@! HAPPENED and WHY, and BY WHOM, is just terrible.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

****

----------


## kcchiefs6465

LMAO, ahhh it's BBC.

ETA: It looked like CNN's format.

----------


## belian78

> How do they spin explosions to help pass gun control? I feel bad for the victims, but that was the first thing that popped into my mind.


It's Apr 15th, tax day.  It was obviously those tea party liberty anti tax people that did this.  They are vehemently anti government, and are a majority of the gun owners in America. 

There ya go.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I bet you it's a 'right wing extremist' on the loose with a pile of assault weapons.





> Sounds about right. Right wing, religious fundamentalist, anti-government, gun owners set off bombs at the Boston marathon is probably how it will be spun.


A little while ago on CNN some guest mentioned that a right-wing racist tried to bomb a MLK parade in 2011. Guess they just wanted to bring that up.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Is it still up, can you give a direct link to that page?


Just speculation with no facts on my part- possibly trying to conduct a controlled detonation of a suspicious device found?

----------


## sailingaway

*Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
#BREAKING: Police guarding a suspect in Boston hospital after explosions.
(via @nypost)*

----------


## KingNothing

> My guess is that they are going to blow up the un-detonated devices they found. Standard procedure for disposing of explosives.


IT IS PROOF THIS WAS AN INSIDE JOB!  PULL IT!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

A third bomb caused a large fire at the JFK Library.

----------


## KingNothing

> Just speculation with no facts on my part- possibly trying to conduct a controlled detonation of a suspicious device found?


Yes, this is what they SAID they were doing, but c'mon!  We know the TRUTH!

----------


## ravedown

may be a long shot but-could this be used for internet control? (bomb making info etc?) there's too much dangerous info out there online and needs monitoring by the feds. here's what happens in the wrong hands?

----------


## itshappening

1m

RT @ReutersUS: Boston police confirms another explosion at JFK Library #breaking

----------


## Czolgosz

So many worthy targets, if you have a bone to pick, why do these people choose schools and marathons?

----------


## KingNothing

> A third bomb caused a large fire at the JFK Library.


Not true.  It wasn't a bomb, it was an electrical fire.  Just an odd, and sad, coincidence.  

....only a matter of time before Alex Jones and his crowd uses this as some sort of weird action that proves this was an inside job, though.

----------


## RockEnds

> It's Apr 15th, tax day.  It was obviously those tea party liberty anti tax people that did this.  They are vehemently anti government, and are a majority of the gun owners in America. 
> 
> There ya go.


April 15th is also the anniversary of the death of Lincoln and the sinking of the Titanic, fwiw.

----------


## sailingaway

*Clayton Sandell ‏@Clayton_Sandell now
Area of Pennsylvania Ave. in front of White House cleared as a precaution, reports @ABC's @jonkarl reporting live from the North Lawn.*

Live from the North Lawn.  Danger pay for that man!

----------


## KingNothing

> may be a long shot but-could this be used for internet control? (bomb making info etc?) there's too much dangerous info out there online and needs monitoring by the feds. here's what happens in the wrong hands?



Just stop.  Seriously, just stop.  

Let a tragedy be a tragedy.  When the facts come in, this completely delusional and stupid speculation will have its day.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Deep down Alex probably loves when things like this happen.  His ratings go thru the roof.  If he isn't going ape$#@! it isn't exciting for the listeners.


What a terrible thing to say.  Shame on you.

----------


## JK/SEA

alrighty then...a 'suspect' in custody.....wait for it...here it comes...

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

****

----------


## itshappening

Re: Twitchy

Michelle Malkin runs that site. She called for internment of Americans.  A lot crazier than Alex Jones.

----------


## green73

Not for the squeamish

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2...ombing/100495/

----------


## itshappening

> alrighty then...a 'suspect' in custody.....wait for it...here it comes...


Right wing extremist got to be.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

"The 19th is the anniversary of Waco and Oklahoma City," CNN is sure to remind us. Their 'expert' goes right into Al Qaeda possibilities. 

Someone should tell them to



> Just stop. Seriously, just stop. 
> 
> Let a tragedy be a tragedy. When the facts come in, this completely delusional and stupid speculation will have its day.

----------


## BenIsForRon

> Alex: "this could be the beginning of a string of bombs"


Stop quoting Alex Jones like he has anything newsworthy to say. He has no journalist on the scene, he isn't interviewing any Boston PD. Anything he says is worthless.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Right wing extremist got to be.


he/she in the hospital under guard...from Cavuto show 5 minutes ago.

----------


## KingNothing

> "The 19th is the anniversary of Waco and Oklahoma City," CNN is sure to remind us. Their 'expert' goes right into Al Qaeda possibilities. 
> 
> Someone should tell them to



Naturally.  Just like our experts rushed to blame Obama et al.  Facts don't matter when you've got an agenda to push or ratings to build.

----------


## mczerone

> This is an inside job performed by a government hell-bent on passing bomb control legislation.


I know that you're being facetious, but they won't go after "bombs" here.

I'm not passing judgment on "inside job" or not, but the thing that they will go after has already been hinted at: being able to shut down cell networks and communications. My prediction will be that these devices will be found to have had cell-triggers, and the govt will push for being able to place local black-outs on all communication devices at any events/gatherings.

Since there has been little "official" hints at a culprit, I doubt that anyone will ever be fingered in these bombings. Without an official culprit, the conspiracy theorists will be able to run wild with speculation, and further alienate those who look for reason and meaning from the mainstream of the population.


For real, this had to be the Lizardpeople using zero-point energy weapons to vaporize the organic material near the laser beams with the purpose of regulating marathons because they don't want sporting competitions where some people are able to win at the expense of others. Duh.

----------


## dancjm

> delusional and stupid speculation will have its day.


While it might be too early for that kind of thing, and seem kind of insensitive at this point too, sadly delusional and stupid it is not.

Try to be less aggressive in your posts, even when you have legitimate disagreement with someone else, it makes progress and understanding more likely.

Ron Paul taught me that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There was a time, not long ago, when this wouldn't even be national news.
> It speaks volumes that what was possibly a badly serviced generator blowing up gets everyone on edge and starts either thinking about killing more brown people, or what a shame it is that there's now less of a chance to stop killing more brown people.


Or about how many more rights to take away...

----------


## itshappening

maybe it was the Blind Sheik ordering it from his NC prison cell?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> How do they spin explosions to help pass gun control? I feel bad for the victims, but that was the first thing that popped into my mind.


They don't.  They spin it to pass feds real time complete access to cell phones, internet, e-mail, twitter, everything...  Congress is voting on that this week or next.

"This could have been prevented if only we shredded the 4th Amendment!"

-t

----------


## MelissaWV

> There was a time, not long ago, when this wouldn't even be national news.
>  It speaks volumes that what was possibly a badly serviced generator blowing up gets everyone on edge and starts either thinking about killing more brown people, or what a shame it is that there's now less of a chance to stop killing more brown people.


That's odd.  There were two badly-serviced generators that blew up near one another, near the end of the marathon, timed for a range when a number of people would be finishing.  There appear to be some unexploded devices as well.  Bad luck for whoever made the devices, that those generators went off and ruined the entire thing.

I'm pretty sure that two explosions at the end of the Boston Marathon would always have made the news, especially with the number of dead and injured.  The rest of it, though, is true; the leap to blame brown people OR THE GOVERNMENT seems to whip up a feeding frenzy even before all the injured get treated.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

"Home-grown variety" Chris Cuomo reports authorities to believe. Possibly cellularly detonated.

----------


## mczerone

> Just stop.  Seriously, just stop.  
> 
> Let a tragedy be a tragedy.  When the facts come in, this completely delusional and stupid speculation will have its day.


The people in govt aren't sitting around mourning a tragedy. They are holding briefings and crafting messages that will maximize their PR. They are picking scapegoats and trying to find suspects.

I'm not saying that we shouldn't mourn - but OTOH, how many people did you know that were killed/injured today? Do you sit in abject stasis everyday because their are atrocities being committed around the globe? There's a war on, you know. You should be sitting and recognizing the tragedy of that fact every day. Don't try to understand, don't try to craft a response, don't try to protect yourself from those who are using these tragedies to exploit you.

Recognize the depravity of the acts (whoever did them), extend sorrow to the victims, and then DO SOMETHING about it.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

> The people in govt aren't sitting around mourning a tragedy. They are holding briefings and crafting messages that will maximize their PR. They are picking scapegoats and trying to find suspects.
> 
> I'm not saying that we shouldn't mourn - but OTOH, how many people did you know that were killed/injured today? Do you sit in abject stasis everyday because their are atrocities being committed around the globe? There's a war on, you know. You should be sitting and recognizing the tragedy of that fact every day. Don't try to understand, don't try to craft a response, don't try to protect yourself from those who are using these tragedies to exploit you.
> 
> Recognize the depravity of the acts (whoever did them), extend sorrow to the victims, and then DO SOMETHING about it.


+rep

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

how long until we find out the bomber has a stash of guns at home that he planned to use to kill more people!?

----------


## sailingaway

*Emmy Rossum ‏@emmyrossum now
If you're in Boston and can donate blood, here are the locations: http://www.redcrossblood.org/MA*

----------


## Zarn Solen

I'll hold my tongue on who and why for another time, when this becomes a past event and I have more information.

Regardless of how it happened, this is a tragedy, and I hope it does not get any worse. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those involved and their friends and families.

----------


## sailingaway

> "Home-grown variety" Chris Cuomo reports authorities to believe. Possibly cellularly detonated.


They apparently have a suspect in the hospital with wounds.

----------


## Aratus

the newscasters claim the authorities have video of a dude with a backpack who is placing it into a trashcan

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> *Emmy Rossum ‏@emmyrossum now
> If you're in Boston and can donate blood, here are the locations: http://www.redcrossblood.org/MA*


Sorry but I don't donate blood when they bill others for it. I consider it the same thing as donating food to charity and instead of giving it to the needy, they sell the food to them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's odd.  There were two badly-serviced generators that blew up near one another, near the end of the marathon, timed for a range when a number of people would be finishing.  There appear to be some unexploded devices as well.  Bad luck for whoever made the devices, that those generators went off and ruined the entire thing.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that two explosions at the end of the Boston Marathon would always have made the news, especially with the number of dead and injured.  The rest of it, though, is true; the leap to blame brown people OR THE GOVERNMENT seems to whip up a feeding frenzy even before all the injured get treated.


I'm sure of one thing and one thing only:

If this is anything other than an industrial accident of some sort, more freedom will be taken away.

And there is not much left to take away anymore.

----------


## KingNothing

> The people in govt aren't sitting around mourning a tragedy. They are holding briefings and crafting messages that will maximize their PR. They are picking scapegoats and trying to find suspects.
> 
> I'm not saying that we shouldn't mourn - but OTOH, how many people did you know that were killed/injured today? Do you sit in abject stasis everyday because their are atrocities being committed around the globe? There's a war on, you know. You should be sitting and recognizing the tragedy of that fact every day. Don't try to understand, don't try to craft a response, don't try to protect yourself from those who are using these tragedies to exploit you.
> 
> Recognize the depravity of the acts (whoever did them), extend sorrow to the victims, and then DO SOMETHING about it.


Demonizing a group of people, be they government officials, muslims, tea partiers, right wing extremists, lizardpeople, or neocons, without ANY proof whatsoever, is horrific and irresponsible.  Let a tragedy be a tragedy.  Collect facts.  Then do something.  There's absolutely no reason to race to blame as Alex Jones and his idiot cohorts have done.

----------


## sailingaway

*911 Operator ‏@911BUFF now
BOSTON: POLICE AND FBI URGING ANYONE WITH VIDEO OF THE FINISH LINE AT THE TIME OF THE EXPLOSION SHOULD PLEASE COME FORWARD. RETWEET.*

----------


## KingNothing

> I'm sure of one thing and one thing only:
> 
> If this is anything other than an industrial accident of some sort, more freedom will be taken away.
> 
> And there is not much left to take away anymore.



And even if that were the case, freedom would still be taken away.  Every time a tragedy happens, people turn to government for protection.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The people in govt aren't sitting around mourning a tragedy. They are holding briefings and crafting messages that will maximize their PR. They are picking scapegoats and trying to find suspects.
> 
> I'm not saying that we shouldn't mourn - but OTOH, how many people did you know that were killed/injured today? Do you sit in abject stasis everyday because their are atrocities being committed around the globe? *There's a war on, you know*. You should be sitting and recognizing the tragedy of that fact every day. Don't try to understand, don't try to craft a response, don't try to protect yourself from those who are using these tragedies to exploit you.
> 
> Recognize the depravity of the acts (whoever did them), extend sorrow to the victims, and then DO SOMETHING about it.


+rep

----------


## itshappening

They will blame the Tea Party. 

This is very convenient for Ed Markey.

SPLC will be all over this.

----------


## sailingaway

*carold501 ‏@carold501 now
Boston PD looking for a yellow Penske truck.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

CNN 'expert' reading from a prepared statement. "And I just want to tell people about home grown terrorist groups. Bomb making guides are easily found on the internet. Yemeni terrorists.... (missed the last part) They are trying to get people to (take up arms) (parphrased take up arms.. that is essentially what she stated though the wording was different)

----------


## Romulus

> "Home-grown variety" Chris Cuomo reports authorities to believe. Possibly *cellularly* detonated.


I just posted a guess like this in my other thread...

I joke you not, cell phones could become regulated big time.

----------


## sailingaway

> *carold501 ‏@carold501 now
> Boston PD looking for a yellow Penske truck.*


Why does this remind me of the Dorner debacle?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And even if that were the case, freedom would still be taken away.  Every time a tragedy happens, people turn to government for protection.


Yup, sadly true.

----------


## KingNothing

> CNN 'expert' reading from a prepared statement. "And I just want to tell people about home grown terrorist groups. Bomb making guides are easily found on the internet. Yemeni terrorists.... (missed the last part) They are trying to get people to (take up arms) (parphrased take up arms.. that is essentially what she stated though the wording was different)


Completely reprehensible.  Turn off your televisions!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> may be a long shot but-could this be used for internet control? (bomb making info etc?) there's too much dangerous info out there online and needs monitoring by the feds. here's what happens in the wrong hands?


Winner!

Jane Harmon has been on CNN the last hour. At first she was talking about al-Qaeda, but just a moment ago she mentioned how easy it is to find bomb making information on the Internet. Maybe they'll add some more pages to that new CISPA bill.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Boston Police Commisioner confirmed explosion at JFK library.

----------


## Aratus

there is news conference on. the governor just spoke, and the bomb that was 
at the JFK Library  actually had gone off and is considered to be a third incident.

----------


## Anti Federalist

TSA on the T from here on out.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Boston Police Commisioner confirmed explosion at JFK library.


JFK library responce:
http://www.dotnews.com/2013/jfk-libr...arathon-attack



> The director of the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum says that a 3 p.m. fire inside the building's mechanical room was not caused by a device and is apparently not related to the explosions at the Boston Marathon finish line. 
> 
> Tom Putnam, the director of the JFK Library, said that the incident was confined to a mechanical room near the archive section of the library.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Winner!
> 
> Jane Harmon has been on CNN the last hour. At first she was talking about al-Qaeda, but just a moment ago she mentioned how easy it is to find bomb making information on the Internet. Maybe they'll add some more pages to that new CISPA bill.


Yes. And she mentioned home grown terrorists cells a time or 8. Reading from her prepared statement about them.

----------


## Romulus

well for everyone trashing Alex Jones he was right to call it.. a string of bombs... this is like a mini 911

----------


## otherone

> They will blame the Tea Party.




These people?

----------


## phill4paul

Weekend before a gun control vote- April 15th - tax day- Boston- Tea Party - Terror! 

 One of the most cliched scripts I could ever hope to encounter.

----------


## sailingaway

*Matthew Boyle ‏@mboyle1 now
Boston Police Commissioner: A third incident occured. Explosion near JFK library. Not sure if case, but treating as related #BostonMarathon*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> JFK library responce:
> http://www.dotnews.com/2013/jfk-libr...arathon-attack


I just watched Bob Davis' live press conference. (it's still on) He confirmed a third related incident at JFK library.

"There was a third explosion at JFK library that we believe was related." - Bob Davis (Boston Police Commissioner)

----------


## itshappening

Bomb drill this morning according to AJ.

----------


## belian78

My stomach is in complete knots, just like Sept 11th.  Mainly for the victims and their families, but also because I can see the storm clouds coming.  Gov lockdown just hit the next gear.

----------


## sailingaway

*Michael D Thornton ‏@mthorntoncpa now
RT @GregWHoward: 617-635-4500 is the Hotline to locate victims of explosion in #Boston, via Boston PD. #tcot #p2 #ocra #OpSLAM #tlot #redsox*

----------


## Aratus

the three possible bombs involved in this are being talked about
 like as if they were Anarchist's Cookbook and not exotic or unique.

----------


## Aratus

two devices were found that had not gone off

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Weekend before a gun control vote- April 15th - tax day- Boston- Tea Party - Terror! 
> 
>  One of the most cliched scripts I could ever hope to encounter.


Patriots Day.

4 days away from the 20th anniversary of the final murders at Waco.

And the 18th of OKC.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.salon.com/




> How long until Alex Jones/Infowars starts making up a conspiracy?  A couple hours?  Sometime today or tomorrow?





> pretty sure he already has





> It happened already.  He instantly said it was an inside job.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> JFK library responce:
> http://www.dotnews.com/2013/jfk-libr...arathon-attack


What? A Police Commisioner and the media propagating rumors? Never.

----------


## itshappening

Boston Globe according to AJ announced bomb drills this morning.

----------


## Original_Intent

It is sad that when something tragic like this happens, that the first thought for many of us is "What freedoms will we lose?"

I have been listening to the newscasts trying to determine because I thought "What are they going to do, take away the "right to make bombs?". But what I heard in just a few minutes listening is that a couple of times was mentioned "anyone can learn how to do these crude bombs on the internet." and similar statements. Often enough and by different people that I expect internet freedom of information is going to be the target of legislation.

----------


## KingNothing

NY Post reports a Saudi national has been detained.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

> Boston Globe according to AJ announced bomb drills this morning.


link?

----------


## itshappening

> NY Post reports a Saudi national has been detained.


Interesting! dont they want to do away with visas for saudi's?

----------


## itshappening

> link?


infowars he said they're putting it up.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My stomach is in complete knots, just like Sept 11th.  Mainly for the victims and their families, but also because I can see the storm clouds coming.  Gov lockdown just hit the next gear.


I was just called a heartless bastard by a family member for not showing sufficient "compassion" for the victims, and only worrying about how much more of a prison my country will become.

----------


## angelatc

> So often when they do that the guy turns out to be leftist, but then they stop talking politics and don't correct their original musings...


And then the man or woman ends up being a professor at a prestigious university.

----------


## Aratus

Adolph Hitler was born on the 20th of this very month

the Titanic hit the iceberg on April 14 & sinks on the 15...

Abe Lincoln dies on 04/15/1865 at about 7 in the morning.

----------


## itshappening

*Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as ‘controlled explosion’ drill by Boston bomb squad
*
http://www.infowars.com/boston-marat...on-bomb-squad/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> What? A Police Commisioner and the media propagating rumors? Never.


New information keeps coming in- sometimes changing what was reported earlier.  Not uncommon in a chaotic situation like this. The commisioner may not have gotten the report from JFK yet.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Just heard on one of the 6 feeds im listening to that ALL cell systems are being shut down

----------


## phill4paul

> Patriots Day.
> 
> 4 days away from the 20th anniversary of the final murders at Waco.
> 
> And the 18th of OKC.


  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again.

 Are we living in a Clancy novel?

----------


## angelatc

> I was just called a heartless bastard by a family member for not showing sufficient "compassion" for the victims, and only worrying about how much more of a prison my country will become.


I'm with you, not that it helps.  I really wish I could think like the rest of the sheeple.  Or at least be devious enough to pretend that I did.

----------


## Ronulus

Keep a look out for what laws they might try to pass through while we are distracted by this.

----------


## Aratus

> I was just called a heartless bastard by a family member for not showing sufficient "compassion" for the victims, and only worrying about how much more of a prison my country will become.


I do see a much bigger defense budget looming, not that I like the idea
and if Homeland Security now utilizes the three incidents to look good...

----------


## sailingaway

related:

*The Firewall ‏@forgotten_man_ now
If you support and defend the Constitution you're an "extremist". The Democrats are at war with extreme law-abiders. #gop #rnc #tcot #pjnet*

----------


## DonovanJames

This is awful, people from ALL OVER the globe participate in the Boston Marathon. I really really don't want any empirical evidence to come out that will fill me with suspicion, paranoia and hate when those are clearly NOT the reactionary emotions one should have seeing this. I also don't want to be the guy trying to convince people it is possibly something other than they believe.

I find solace in my delusions that this is the motive of a super criminal villain and that a Batman type vigilante will appear to solve this.

----------


## itshappening

CNN saying they're looking at right wingers according to AJ.

----------


## sailingaway

> I do see a much bigger defense budget looming, not that I like the idea
> and if Homeland Security now utilizes the three incidents to look good...


How do they look good when this all happened despite the huge cost and intrusion of their existence?

----------


## RockEnds

> Adolph Hitler was born on the 20th of this very month
> 
> the Titanic hit the iceberg on April 14 & sinks on the 15...
> 
> Abe Lincoln dies on 04/15/1865 at about 7 in the morning.


Yup.  And Leonardo DaVinci was born on this day.  Not that he's in any way related.  It just happens to be my birthday as well.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is sad that when something tragic like this happens, that the first thought for many of us is "What freedoms will we lose?"


That's been my first response since OKC.

----------


## DGambler

> This is awful, people from ALL OVER the globe participate in the Boston Marathon. I really really don't want any empirical evidence to come out that will fill me with suspicion, paranoia and hate when those are clearly NOT the reactionary emotions one should have seeing this.* I also don't want to be the guy trying to convince people it is possibly something other than they believe.*
> 
> I find solace in my delusions that this is the motive of a super criminal villain and that a Batman type vigilante will appear to solve this.


Welcome to the club if you haven't already been "that guy".... prepare to be more frustrated than you ever have in your life.

----------


## Aratus

Thomas Jefferson was born on 13th of this month

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as ‘controlled explosion’ drill by Boston bomb squad
> *
> http://www.infowars.com/boston-marat...on-bomb-squad/


The article (which is actually from the other paranoia site Natural News and reprinted by Alex Jones) seems to be discussing the controlled demolition of a suspicious item found AFTER the initial two explosions. They like to mislead readers as well. 




> Here at Natural News, we are horrified at this loss of innocent life, and we are praying for the victims of this bombing as well as their families.
> 
> Bomb squad was running “controlled explosion” on the same day
>  What’s not yet being reported by the mainstream media is that a “controlled explosion” was under way on the same day as the marathon explosion.
> 
> As the Boston Globe tweeted today, “Officials: There will be a controlled explosion opposite the library within one minute as part of bomb squad activities.”





> Either way, terrorism always works in the favor of the state. It makes presidents look presidential, and it gives the government an excuse to crack down on civil liberties all across the country.
> 
> Be wary of who ultimately gets blamed for this, especially if it’s a veteran or patriot.

----------


## MelissaWV

> That's been my first response since OKC.


Strangely, my first response is "what can I do to help?"  I must be broken.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

At least 49 injured. At least two dead.

----------


## mac_hine

Boston.com News
12:53 PM - 15 Apr 13

Officials: There will be a controlled explosion opposite the library within one minute as part of bomb squad activities https://twitter.com/BostonDotCom/sta...86877746790402

----------


## phill4paul

> It just happens to be my birthday as well.


  Reported. I hereby make claim to any reward.

----------


## otherone

> Yup.  And Leonardo DaVinci was born on this day.  Not that he's in any way related.  It just happens to be my birthday as well.


awwww...Happy Birthday!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just heard on one of the 6 feeds im listening to that ALL cell systems are being shut down


Anecdotal confirmation, here.

----------


## Restore America Now

> Adolph Hitler was born on the 20th of this very month
> 
> the Titanic hit the iceberg on April 14 & sinks on the 15...
> 
> Abe Lincoln dies on 04/15/1865 at about 7 in the morning.


Let's not forget Columbine on 4/20 as well if we really want to reach.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yup.  And Leonardo DaVinci was born on this day.  Not that he's in any way related.  It just happens to be my birthday as well.


Martin Luther King Jr was killed on my birthday.

----------


## belian78

Well, if it's a Saudi national, it'd be hard to pin it on 'homegrown terrorists'.  However, the complete shut down of all cellular service in that area is very telling, especially with the reports of the detonations being possibly set off with cell signals.  More internet control, more control over cellular networks incoming I fear.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Why does this remind me of the Dorner debacle?


Because they'll find a bunch of trucks that look nothing like it and blow them to hell anyway?

----------


## tod evans

> Strangely, my first response is "what can I do to help?"  I must be broken.


If I'm there I jump in, if I'm over 1000 miles away in Podunk my thoughts tend to run more toward cause/effect/end-game...

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Strangely, my first response is "what can I do to help?"  I must be broken.


You can help us pass this very important piece of legislation, m'dear.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Strangely, my first response is "what can I do to help?"  I must be broken.


If I was there, and could help, I would, at risk to my own life and limb and at a second's notice.

And funny, there are people on here who accused me of being a blowhard glory hound, having done *exactly* that many times before.

But I understand, there's no pleasing everybody and I am kind of an $#@!, so be it.

----------


## Romulus

> Boston.com News
> 12:53 PM - 15 Apr 13
> 
> Officials: There will be a controlled explosion opposite the library within one minute as part of bomb squad activities https://twitter.com/BostonDotCom/sta...86877746790402


Uh, what the hell?

----------


## itshappening

AJ is claiming bomb drills, sniffer dogs...

----------


## MRK

Prisonplanet stream reporting there were bomb-sniffing dogs and bomb squads before during and after the explosions that apparently didn't pick up the bombs, and were 'probably planting them like they did in madrid'

I mean I'm not saying that's the case, just reporting what the stream is saying for those interested.

----------


## Romulus

> Well, if it's a Saudi national, it'd be hard to pin it on 'homegrown terrorists'.  However, the complete shut down of all cellular service in that area is very telling, especially with the reports of the detonations being possibly set off with cell signals.  *More internet control, more control over cellular networks incoming I fear.*


This

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Well, if it's a Saudi national, it'd be hard to pin it on 'homegrown terrorists'. * However, the complete shut down of all cellular service in that area is very telling,* especially with the reports of the detonations being possibly set off with cell signals.  More internet control, more control over cellular networks incoming I fear.


BBC conducting a live interview via cell phone in the area and the person on the phone describes people trying to walk out of the area with many taking on their phones- slowing down the traffic and tying up cell towers.   Are they shut down?

----------


## belian78

Why is there ALWAYS a 'drill' for the exact same $#@!ing scenario when these tragedies strike!?  ALWAYS!!

----------


## Aratus

strangely enough, Logan is not under total lockdown, but I pity the people who must endure TSA today in order to fly out of Boston.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Uh, what the hell?


They often blow up explosives with small controlled explosives.

----------


## belian78

> BBC conducting a live interview via cell phone in the area and the person on the phone describes people trying to walk out of the area with many taking on their phones- slowing down the traffic and tying up cell towers.   Are they shut down?


Cellphone or satellite phone?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Why is there ALWAYS a 'drill' for the exact same $#@!ing scenario when these tragedies strike!?  ALWAYS!!


inside jobs-r-us, inc.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Cellphone or satellite phone?


The many people in the waking away crowds on their phones?  Probably cells I would guess.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Why is there ALWAYS a 'drill' for the exact same $#@!ing scenario when these tragedies strike!?  ALWAYS!!


They found an unattended package. It turned out to contain an explosive. They blew it up. It wasn't a drill, it was a controlled explosion.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Now they are saying 100+ are injured. (Boston Globe)

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why is there ALWAYS a 'drill' for the exact same $#@!ing scenario when these tragedies strike!?  ALWAYS!!


Article seems to describe the demolition after the bombing of a suspicious package- not some planned drill.  Natural News tried to portray it as a drill.

----------


## bbjaylive

Ugghhh...great. Now #Muslims is trending on Twitter, mostly because of people who are criticising imaginary people who are apparently 'blaming Muslims'.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> BBC conducting a live interview via cell phone in the area and the person on the phone describes people trying to walk out of the area with many taking on their phones- slowing down the traffic and tying up cell towers.   Are they shut down?


My network was shut in for about 20 minutes.

It's back online btw, although I'm sure all traffic is under heavy surveillance.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Ugghhh...great. Now #Muslims is trending on Twitter, mostly because of people who are criticising imaginary people who are apparently 'blaming Muslims'.


There were a few sources that stated the "suspect is a Saudi national."

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Ugghhh...great. Now #Muslims is trending on Twitter, mostly because of people who are criticising imaginary people who are apparently 'blaming Muslims'.


Twits. $#@!s? I don't know the technical term for a dumbass tweeter.

----------


## Kotin

video of actual explosion

----------


## thoughtomator

> Ugghhh...great. Now #Muslims is trending on Twitter, mostly because of people who are criticising imaginary people who are apparently 'blaming Muslims'.


Nothing "imaginary" about it: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/nationa...9uC2PDGIjYBalO

----------


## Zippyjuan

I don't know much about the technology but shut down or just too busy?




> My network was shut in for about 20 minutes.

----------


## angelatc

> Never mind, already happened almost immediately after despite no evidence.  It boggles my mind that anybody takes (AJ) seriously, especially skeptical and logical libertarians.


Someday he will stumble upon a huge government plot, and nobody will believe him.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Originally Posted by mport1
> 
> Never mind, already happened almost immediately after despite no evidence. It boggles my mind that anybody takes (AJ) seriously, especially skeptical and logical libertarians.


He does feed into the mistrust of government.

----------


## Petar

> Boston Globe according to AJ announced bomb drills this morning.


This was done on 9/11 and also 7/7.

We need to really figure out if this is the truth or not in this case.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

CNN expert -"People of our age have lived through an era of terror. Now this may not be terror."

My brain hurts after that one.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't know much about the technology but shut down or just too busy?


I'm going to say shut down.

Signal drop out, gone, zip.

Then no connections to certain lines.

Now, could it be overload?

Possibly...but I'm thinking the word went out that whatever these things were, they were phone activated and the system ordered a full shutdown.

----------


## itshappening

*Eyewitness: Authorities Announced “Drill” Before Boston Explosions
*
An eyewitness to the two explosions at the Boston Marathon today said that a “drill” was repeatedly announced before the bombs exploded and that he “thought it was odd” bomb sniffing dogs were in place before the blast.

http://www.infowars.com/eyewitness-a...on-explosions/

----------


## angelatc

> Not for the squeamish
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2...ombing/100495/


This picture could be right out of Hollywood.  A folding chair with an American flag design lying in the bloody street under the happy blue M&M.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> CNN expert -"People of our age have lived through an era of terror. Now this may not be terror."
> 
> My brain hurts after that one.


And then she mentioned homegrown terrorists again.

----------


## itshappening

University of Mobile’s Cross Country Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15 News, ““They kept making announcements on the loud speaker that it was just a drill and there was nothing to worry about. “It seemed like there was some sort of threat, but they kept telling us it was just a drill.”

The news station also reports that Stevenson “thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.”

Stevenson then describes hearing the explosions as he ran away from the scene, having just completed the marathon.

----------


## sailingaway

*Mother Jones ‏@MotherJones now
Boston Police Commissioner: Third incident, explosion that occurred at the JFK library, confirmed. http://ow.ly/k5GJ7*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He does feed into the mistrust of government.


Any rational person, who *never* listened to a word AJ may have said, should not trust this government as far as they could throw it.

My default position is dis-believe *anything* they say.

If government issued a press release that stated:

"Today, the sun will set in the West", I'd argue with the sons of bitches.

----------


## green73

> *Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as ‘controlled explosion’ drill by Boston bomb squad
> *
> http://www.infowars.com/boston-marat...on-bomb-squad/



Typical dumb $#@! Mike Adams. 

They used a controlled detonation on one of the devices they found. Look at the minutes in the twitter timeline.

----------


## itshappening

Green, look at this one:

http://www.infowars.com/eyewitness-a...on-explosions/

----------


## sailingaway

*~heidilore~ ‏@ParanormalAR now
RT @NYScanner: Manhattan: 437 West 16 St NYPD reporting 2 auspicious suitcases in front of the VA office. ESU & Bomb squad on scene*

a ton of people ran from the explosion dropping bags, though.  They're checking everything.

----------


## SchleckBros



----------


## tod evans

Nobody has mentioned it yet but didn't NYPD kill and injure this many people yesterday?

----------


## Cshelton21

> video of actual explosion


I started to cry @ 2:00 when the two soldiers rushed in and started yanking the fence away.

----------


## DGambler

> This picture could be right out of Hollywood.  A folding chair with an American flag design lying in the bloody street under the happy blue M&M.


People hurting kids makes me very angry.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Typical dumb $#@! Mike Adams. 
> 
> They used a controlled detonation on one of the devices they found. Look at the minutes in the twitter timeline.


My advice to everyone is to read AJ's source... not AJ himself...

This seems odd.

http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx

That's not some crackpot or some crackpot source... it's a local witness telling local news they kept announcing a drill and had bomb dogs at the start and finish lines.

----------


## bbjaylive

> Nothing "imaginary" about it: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/nationa...9uC2PDGIjYBalO


That isn't blaming. That's just the national authorities doing their jobs.

----------


## dancjm

> 


Deep.

----------


## mac_hine

> Typical dumb $#@! Mike Adams. 
> 
> They used a controlled detonation on one of the devices they found. Look at the minutes in the twitter timeline.


What time did the bombings occur? 

This tweet was posted at 12:53pm  https://twitter.com/BostonDotCom/sta...86877746790402

----------


## sailingaway

> My advice to everyone is to read AJ's source... not AJ himself...
> 
> This seems odd.
> 
> http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx
> 
> That's not some crackpot or some crackpot source... it's a local witness telling local news they kept announcing a drill and had bomb dogs at the start and finish lines.


someone was tweeting something about a day long simulated drill being supposed to be there today, and people were told to expect gunfire sounds or something.   I didn't click it but I'll keep an eye out for it.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> My advice to everyone is to read AJ's source... not AJ himself...
> 
> This seems odd.
> 
> That's not some crackpot or some crackpot source... it's a local witness telling local news they kept announcing a drill and had bomb dogs at the start and finish lines.


It's a big event. While I've never gone, I would not be surprised if this wasn't a yearly occurrence. (bomb sniffing dogs)

----------


## sailingaway

*Melissia (A) ‏@ProudoftheUSA now
Seriously? #bostonmarathon  “@ZekeJMiller: WH offl: A photo of the President making the calls will be available at our Flickr site shortly.”*

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Mother Jones ‏@MotherJones now
> Boston Police Commissioner: Third incident, explosion that occurred at the JFK library, confirmed. http://ow.ly/k5GJ7*


The library (which should know) says it was a small fire unrelated to any bombs.

----------


## sailingaway

*Brookline PD ‏@BrooklineMAPD now
Runners shelter has been opened at 1187 Beacon. Runners can get phone access and medical help*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> The library (which should know) says it was a small fire unrelated to any bombs.


Boston police have just stated as much. 'Fire began in the mechanical room, not related to the two bombings.'

----------


## green73

> Green, look at this one:
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/eyewitness-a...on-explosions/





> My advice to everyone is to read AJ's source... not AJ himself...
> 
> This seems odd.
> 
> http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx
> 
> That's not some crackpot or some crackpot source... it's a local witness telling local news they kept announcing a drill and had bomb dogs at the start and finish lines.


Interesting!

----------


## economics102

Just a thought, for those of us who don't jump immediately to "inside job" theories -- if there were bomb sniffing dogs there, maybe it was because the police received a tip of a bomb threat and were investigating.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> It's a big event. While I've never gone, I would not be surprised if this wasn't a yearly occurrence. (bomb sniffing dogs)


Jesus....

READ THE LINK!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Jesus....
> 
> READ THE LINK!


I DID!

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

***

----------


## angelatc

Listening to the medical scanner - does anybody know what "Code Black" means in Boston?  Googling it, but it means different things in different areas.  "Bomb threat" is one of the possibilities though.

----------


## Uriel999

> Now that's interesting...


Bigfoot?

----------


## Zippyjuan

JFK Library bomb retracted:
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2013/04/15...mment-page-13/



> [Update, 5:31 p.m. ET] Boston police now appear to be backing away from their commissioner's earlier statement that a third incident – at the JFK Library 5 miles from the finish line - might have been related to the Boston Marathon blasts.
> 
> On Twitter, Boston police say: "Update JFK incident appears to be fire related."

----------


## otherone

> Bigfoot?


Santa?

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

> Bigfoot?


Come on -- be serious.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> two devices were found that had not gone off


Consistent with AQ.  Set a bomb or two off and wait for emergency workers to arrive to set of the second ones.

-t

----------


## green73

> What time did the bombings occur? 
> 
> This tweet was posted at 12:53pm  https://twitter.com/BostonDotCom/sta...86877746790402


Are you in Cally? That was at 3:53 ET.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cell Phones:
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2013/04/15...mment-page-13/



> [Update, 4:45 p.m. ET] It appears that so many people are using cell phones in the center of Boston, consistent service is hard to get – and the overload is hampering the investigation, two federal law enforcement sources tell CNN.

----------


## Uriel999

> Come on -- be serious.


It doesn't necessarily mean anything. Could be a terrorist observer, or could just be somebody went up to the roof of their apartment to smoke.

----------


## pahs1994

cnn is dying for this to be a tax protester or white supremacist doing the bombing. they keep saying "we don't want to speculate, but..."

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Listening to the medical scanner - does anybody know what "Code Black" means in Boston?  Googling it, but it means different things in different areas.  "Bomb threat" is one of the possibilities though.


Found this.. though apparently 'Code Black' does mean a bomb threat in certain areas.(hostpitals?)




> At Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston, the code for a bomb is the opposite. "We don't have a code black at BWH," said spokeswoman Lori Shanks. "We actually use a code white for a bomb threat or suspicious package."

----------


## COpatriot

Lol! Oh man. Even on a sad day like today there is some humor to be found.

Tuned into Alex Jones and his guys are saying, "What kind of false flag is this?"

Tuned into Hannity, "These people hate us because we're out running in Boston on a beautiful day."

----------


## RickyJ

> Listening to the medical scanner - does anybody know what "Code Black" means in Boston?  Googling it, but it means different things in different areas.  "Bomb threat" is one of the possibilities though.


I'm sure it is racist whatever it means.  Jesse Jackson will be all over it soon.

----------


## Uriel999

> Lol! Oh man. Even on a sad day like today there is some humor to be found.
> 
> Tuned into Alex Jones and his guys are saying, "What kind of false flag is this?"
> 
> Tuned into Hannity, "These people hate us because we're out running in Boston on a beautiful day."


It might be a false flag all things considered.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Lol! Oh man. Even on a sad day like today there is some humor to be found.
> 
> Tuned into Alex Jones and his guys are saying, "What kind of false flag is this?"
> 
> Tuned into Hannity, "These people hate us because we're out running in Boston on a beautiful day."


Ban running.

----------


## RickyJ

> Lol! Oh man. Even on a sad day like today there is some humor to be found.
> 
> Tuned into Alex Jones and his guys are saying, "What kind of false flag is this?"
> 
> Tuned into Hannity, *"These people hate us because we're out running in Boston on a beautiful day."*


If they only knew who "those people" really  were we could start to fix America.

----------


## RockEnds

> cnn is dying for this to be a tax protester or white supremacist doing the bombing. they keep saying "we don't want to speculate, but..."


ABC is saying the same thing.

----------


## JK/SEA

ok everybody, THE King is coming on in 20 minutes.

----------


## mac_hine

I'm in NH.

So the tweet about the "drill" went out at 12:53 ET, and the bombings occurred at 3:53 ET???

If this timeline is accurate, then this whole thing stinks. 

Couple that with the eyewitness account from the coach.....

----------


## otherone

> Tuned into Hannity, "These people hate us because we're out running in Boston on a beautiful day."


lol...*we* are?  I didn't see Hannity's fat ass out there....

----------


## asurfaholic

> Ban running.


Ban beautiful days

----------


## belian78

Any other word on this Saudi in custody at the hospital?

----------


## itshappening

Mike Adams is sticking by his story.

He says it would take them all afternoon to setup a controlled explosion, not an hour.

----------


## Uriel999

> I'm in NH.
> 
> So the tweet about the "drill" went out at 12:53 ET, and the bombings occurred at 3:53 ET???
> 
> If this timeline is accurate, then this whole thing stinks. 
> 
> Couple that with the eyewitness account from the coach.....


Seriously, wtf?!

----------


## green73

Mike Adams nw saying there's no way they could have found a bomb and performed a controlled detonation in that amount of time. 

He also says that they set the library on fire by doing so.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Interesting! dont they want to do away with visas for saudi's?


I thought they recently gave our "dear friends" the Saudi's the privilege of traveling to the US without needing visa's.

-t

----------


## itshappening

Alex says they're on CNN blaming the liberty movement.

----------


## Aratus

tonite's Bruins Game has been cancelled &  also a Symphony concert

----------


## itshappening

Beck attacking Alex! 

POPCORN!

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> I DID!


Did you miss the last line? 

"Stevenson said there was no question in his mind that this was an intentional act."

http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx

This isn't Alex Jones here it's a college Cross Country Coach...

----------


## Restore America Now

> Alex says they're on CNN blaming the liberty movement.


I have been watching CNN since this happened and the most they have said to that effect is that it is Patriot's Day.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I thought they recently gave our "dear friends" the Saudi's the privilege of traveling to the US without needing visa's.
> 
> -t


 It is not true that any Saudi can come to the US without a visa.

It was proposed to allow Saudis to qualify for "Fast Track"- to be elgible you have to pay a fee, undergo a background search and submit eye scans and fingerprints. That just lets you use a shorter line and skip the body scanner (but not xrays) at the airport.  Their fingerprints and optical scans are also rechecked at the airport.

----------


## libertygrl

Aerial video shows Boston Marathon finish line aftermath:

----------


## tod evans

Prez is going to "address" this in 20....

----------


## KingNothing

> This was done on 9/11 and also 7/7.
> 
> We need to really figure out if this is the truth or not in this case.



And a whole bunch of other days, too.  In fact, I bet this also happened on literally all of the other days.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Alex says they're on CNN blaming the liberty movement.


Not really.

Jane whats-her-name keeps mentioning (reading from a prepared statement) homegrown terrorists and how easy bomb making guides are to find on the internet.

Pres. O is coming on in 20 minutes.

----------


## green73

> I'm in NH.
> 
> So the tweet about the "drill" went out at 12:53 ET, and the bombings occurred at 3:53 ET???
> 
> If this timeline is accurate, then this whole thing stinks. 
> 
> Couple that with the eyewitness account from the coach.....


here's the tweet in relation to everything else

http://www.naturalnews.com/images/Bo...il-15-2013.jpg

----------


## itshappening

> I have been watching CNN since this happened and the most they have said to that effect is that it is Patriot's Day.


They have someone on there blaming right-wingers

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...-on-the-right/

----------


## vita3

For perspective only.

42 killed in multiple bombings in Iraq TODAY.

300+ injured.

Horrible this happened in Beantown, but it's a small tragedy compared to that

----------


## green73

> Prez is going to "address" this in 20....


A nation holds its breath.

----------


## JK/SEA

is Glen Beck still a Libertarian today?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Did you miss the last line? 
> 
> "Stevenson said there was no question in his mind that this was an intentional act."
> 
> http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx
> 
> This isn't Alex Jones here it's a college Cross Country Coach...


With regards to it being no doubt an intentional act, he was referring to that it wasn't a sewer pipe or what have you exploding. (I think..) Them announcing over the speakers that they were running a drill is a little peculiar. The bomb dogs aren't really that out of place. I wouldn't be surprised if they had some sort of warning that something was going to happen.

----------


## MelissaWV

> For perspective only.
> 
> 42 killed in multiple bombings in Iraq TODAY.
> 
> 300+ injured.
> 
> Horrible this happened in Beantown, but it's a small tragedy compared to that


Tragedies tend to feel more tragic when it happens to familiar people or familiar surroundings.

----------


## itshappening

> A nation holds its breath.


weep for the children... but not the ones in Iraq

----------


## speciallyblend

we gonna bomb china and invade it now?  saw a fox report said chinese nationals online but who knows. gonna be a ton of different stories.

----------


## itshappening

> With regards to it being no doubt an intentional act, he was referring to that it wasn't a sewer pipe or what have you exploding. (I think..) Them announcing over the speakers that they were running a drill is a little peculiar. The bomb dogs aren't really that out of place. I wouldn't be surprised if they had some sort of warning that something was going to happen.



Mike Adams points out that detonating a bomb within an hour is unlikely.  He claims it takes all afternoon to set that up.

----------


## itshappening

Alex is attacking Beck... "snake in the grass..."

----------


## Uriel999

http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx

Save page as people! This is important.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Mike Adams points out that detonating a bomb within an hour is unlikely.  He claims it takes all afternoon to set that up.


He has done it before, eh?

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

****

----------


## angelatc

> They will blame the Tea Party. 
> 
> This is very convenient for Ed Markey.
> 
> SPLC will be all over this.



And when it turns out to be Occupy, they'll start talking about the reasons they're upset.

----------


## NY-Dano

> cnn is dying for this to be a tax protester or white supremacist doing the bombing. they keep saying "we don't want to speculate, but..."




The guy writes for Time.

----------


## Uriel999

> Yep I saved it -- I'm sure people will try and dismiss it, but I don't believe in coincidences.


Save everything you can even if it seems not that important, such as that picture I joked about. It may be nothing and keep that in mind, but it may be SOMETHING as well.

----------


## Petar

> And a whole bunch of other days, too.  In fact, I bet this also happened on literally all of the other days.


What is your problem man, people are dead and you are making jokes that don't even make any sense. 

9/11 and 7/7 were obvious false flags, and if there was a bomb drill that happened before this event in Boston today then that could be strong evidence of this being a false flag too. 

Wake up man, this is what the US government has come to specialize in, so obviously they are suspect number 1 at this point.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

***

----------


## green73

> Bombing in Boston: The Southern Paranoia Law Center Hopes It Was...
> Posted by ]Bill Anderson on April 15, 2013 03:27 PM
> 
> Anyone reading this post right now almost certainly does NOT know who was responsible for the despicable bombing today at the Boston Marathon. Yet, given that the USA is a hopelessly-politicized country, I am sure that accusations already are being thrown about like so much else of the ignorance that is spewed on various venues these days.
> 
> I AM sure, however, that the people at the Southern Paranoia Law Center (SPLC) are hoping, HOPING! that the perpetrators were "white supremacists" so that the SPLC immediately can send out fund-raising letters to turn this sad event into a cash cow. (And I am sure that Paul Krugman would love to be able to blame the Tea Party or maybe even Ron Paul supporters.)
> 
> According to news reports, federal agents are "flooding" the area and, I suppose, probably are doing as much damage as an overflowing Charles River would do. One thing is for sure: these "investigators" will botch the case and then lie about the results. The authorities seem to do that quite well.


http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/135636.html

----------


## itshappening

@ragreenecnn: CNN editorial decision: We will now call what happened in Boston a terrorist attack
-

Now they're going to blame it on the Tea Party.  WATCH

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> @ragreenecnn: CNN editorial decision: We will now call what happened in Boston a terrorist attack
> -
> 
> Now they're going to blame it on the Tea Party.  WATCH


liberterrorists!

----------


## itshappening

‏@Lukewearechange 10m

Photo of man detained by police in #Boston (photo via @Eric_Twardzik) pic.twitter.com/sIbGstYxGJ http://fb.me/2wNkFqay8 
Retweeted by Alex Jones

----------


## JK/SEA

lots of people checking into RPF today...

----------


## phill4paul

Obombya:  

  Let me just say...though this is a great tragedy..we..shall...overcome. Those...whose lives were taken..this day..shall not have died in vain. By passing...this common sense approach...to firearms legislation..we will be making this country safer. And stronger. Those...that would have tried to purchase firearms...that were not able to because of.. a felony...drug use...physchological problems...would have been flagged by our database...and perhaps...greater scrutiny...could have prevented this tragedy.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> @ragreenecnn: CNN editorial decision: We will now call what happened in Boston a terrorist attack
> -
> 
> Now they're going to blame it on the Tea Party.  WATCH


Oh course.  This is the Patriot's Day bombing.

----------


## shane77m

> lots of people checking into RPF today...


good place to get up to date as it happens info from people sharing eye witness vids and pics. Won't get that much information from the main stream media.

----------


## angelatc

> ‏@Lukewearechange 10m
> 
> Photo of man detained by police in #Boston (photo via @Eric_Twardzik) pic.twitter.com/sIbGstYxGJ http://fb.me/2wNkFqay8 
> Retweeted by Alex Jones


Is he facing Mecca?

----------


## itshappening

Here come the FBI folks!

-
@kerstinshamberg: CNN says the FBI has classified Boston bombings as "terrorist" act.

----------


## S.Shorland

More likely withdrawal symptoms from his psychotropics


> Is he facing Mecca?

----------


## sailingaway

terrorism is a tactic that has been around forever.  But here, we called them criminals.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Here come the FBI folks!
> 
> -
> @kerstinshamberg: CNN says the FBI has classified Boston bombings as "terrorist" act.


What else would it be?

----------


## Aratus

the POTUS is about to speak in roughly a minute

----------


## itshappening

Obama will probably say it's a terror attack and we're in a war on terror.

I think they will use this to shore up wavering liberals and cancel withdrawal from Afghanistan/Iraq?

Either that or it's the Tea Party.

----------


## green73

> we gonna bomb china and invade it now?  saw a fox report said chinese nationals online but who knows. gonna be a ton of different stories.


I saw that circulating too. Article is from 2005!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,145152,00.html

----------


## otherone

> Is he facing Mecca?


He wouldn't be there if he had drones at his disposal.

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

****

----------


## angelatc

> the POTUS is about to speak in roughly a minute



That just makes it worse.

----------


## MelissaWV

> good place to get up to date as it happens info from people sharing eye witness vids and pics. Won't get that much information from the main stream media.


Funny... most of the photos and videos have been on the MSM, and a lot of the links originate there.

----------


## DamianTV

Typical MSM: taking any subject and twisting it to monger fear in the mundanes.

Im not saying that all the events, not just this one, but all of them are not horrible in their own way.  What I am saying is that we are being told each and every time to over-react, and should be increasingly more and more dependant on our Slave Owners.

----------


## KingNothing

> Anytime the FBI classifies something as a terrorist act you know it was themselves who committed the act. Always.



Yep.  Extremist Muslims, Right Wing Nutjobs, and Enviromental Terrorists aren't actually real things.  I know this because Alex Jones told me so.

----------


## green73

Obama now reading something somebody else wrote.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I saw that circulating too. Article is from 2005!


gonna be a field day on stories, already seeing all kinds of angles being said.

----------


## itshappening

Obama's not saying who's done it. 

Still concocting the story.

----------


## anaconda

My first thought is always government related operatives. Always. This is a classic scenario to evoke large scale empathy and is easily spun into the "war on terror." Bombing the most peaceful sort of recreational athletes is about as offensive as it gets. I'm super frustrated with this $#@!. Rand: time to engage somehow.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Obama will probably say it's a terror attack and we're in a war on terror.
> 
> I think they will use this to shore up wavering liberals and cancel withdrawal from Afghanistan/Iraq?
> 
> Either that or it's the Tea Party.


The alleged suspect is said to be a Saudi.  They have a Tea Party in Saudi Arabia?

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=046MuD1pYJg#<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=046MuD1pYJg#">

----------


## KingNothing

> Obama's not saying who's done it. 
> 
> Still concocting the story.


Yeah, that's it.  They create this complicated bombing, and THEN develop the story.  That's how it always works.  Alex Jones told me so.

----------


## angelatc

Newtown families, welcome to Camp Sheehan.

----------


## itshappening

> The alleged suspect is said to be a Saudi.  They have a Tea Party in Saudi Arabia?


15/18 of the hijackers  on 9/11 were Saudi.

----------


## KingNothing

> The alleged suspect is said to be a Saudi.  They have a Tea Party in Saudi Arabia?


The news is that they don't have a Saudi in custody now.

Just turn off your television and stop following this.  Everyone is reporting horrific speculation as if it is fact.

----------


## S.Shorland

If a man has already been detained,it's very likely homegrown imo.Some new McVeigh character on psychotropics.

----------


## itshappening

> Yeah, that's it.  They create this complicated bombing, and THEN develop the story.  That's how it always works.  Alex Jones told me so.


it's still very early.  They've probably the files of the suspect with the newspapers editors by now (remember Oswald)

----------


## Sola_Fide

Even when you take all the conspiracy out of it, whatever this was about and whoever did it, it will be used to grow goevernment and swallow up liberty.

----------


## anaconda

> 15/18 of the hijackers  on 9/11 were Saudi.


15/18 faces plastered on the front page of the newspapers were Saudi.

----------


## KingNothing

> 15/18 faces plastered on the front page of the newspapers were Saudi.


He was right the first time.  You are also right, though.  So good for you for adding more facts about an event that happened a decade ago.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Yeah, that's it.  They create this complicated bombing, and THEN develop the story.  That's how it always works.  Alex Jones told me so.


LOL

----------


## KingNothing

You know why THEY picked that mailbox to blow up?  It had secret government files in it.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You know why THEY picked that mailbox to blow up?  It had secret government files in it.


your files perhaps?

----------


## Zippyjuan

More on cell phones:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-22160978



> 2315: Officials with mobile telephone carriers Verizon and Sprint said they had received no requests from authorities to shut down service in the Boston area, contradicting earlier reports.
> 
> "Minus some mild call blocking on our Boston network due to increased traffic, our service is operating normally," Sprint spokeswoman Crystal Davis told the Associated Press.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Reports of suspect are inaccurate:



> 2301: Police Commissioner Ed Davis says the area around the finish line will be closed for 24 hours while police investigate. *He adds that reports police have a suspect in custody are inaccurate.*

----------


## torchbearer

> Took almost 20 minutes for the TV media to actually pick it up after twitter.


 they don't report on these kinds of things without prior permission.

----------


## anaconda

> He was right the first time.  You are also right, though.  So good for you for adding more facts about an event that happened a decade ago.


I agree that if it's a whole decade ago then it is irrelevant. History provides no lessons, either. Are on the same page here?

----------


## JJ2

> Reports of suspect are inaccurate:


That's because he's in a hospital, not in "custody."

----------


## jFico89

Matthew Keys@TheMatthewKeys
Congressman Bill Keating: Two undetonated bombs found, one at hotel and another at undisclosed location - WBZ-T

----------


## itshappening

> That's because he's in a hospital, not in "custody."


Dorner him. Burn down the hospital.

----------


## jFico89

Jason Sickles, Yahoo News: 
“It is a terrorist incident… It could be foreign, it could be home grown” -- Sen. Feinstein tells ABC News.

----------


## pcosmar

> Obama's not saying who's done it. 
> 
> Still concocting the story.


News reports are floating the "domestic" trial balloon.

One odd comment from a witness remarked about a large military presence (in the immediate area) prior to the race.

Been looking at the video from the scene. 
my observation,,,
1. small explosions.
2.few injuries and fatalities (for the crowd present)

My conclusion,,  Intentional theatrics. No idea who they will eventually blame it on,, but am suspecting "Domestic Terrorists".

War on Americans.

----------


## KingNothing

> My conclusion,,  Intentional theatrics. No idea who they will eventually blame it on,, but am suspecting "Domestic Terrorists".
> 
> War on Americans.



I hate everyone.  Particularly,, you.

Can we please -PLEASE- stop the speculation that makes us no better than the lunatics who want so badly to pin this on people like us?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Listening to the medical scanner - does anybody know what "Code Black" means in Boston?  Googling it, but it means different things in different areas.  "Bomb threat" is one of the possibilities though.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hospital_emergency_codes
Bomb threat
Code Black: Standard government reporting code. Markham Stouffville Hospital, University of Chicago Medicine,[citation needed] Ohio State University Medical Center,[original research?] Alberta, Quebec and Ontario hospitals, Cheyenne Regional Medical Center, Park Nicollet Methodist Hospital.[citation needed]

http://www.ehow.com/about_6360894_code-black_.html
Hospital Emergency Incident Command System

    Codes are commonly used in hospitals to describe emergency situations. On the 2006 episode of "Grey's Anatomy," which is set in a hospital, "code black" indicated a bomb threat. In fact, this is in line with the Emergency Incident Command System, according to John Patrick, an assistant professor of emergency medicine at *Harvard Medical School and a doctor at Mount Auburn Hospital.* Supported by the American Hospital Association, the Emergency Incident Command System is a template used by many hospitals for disaster management. In that template "black" is used to indicate a bomb threat.


Bomb Threat Codes

    Bomb threats are known by different codes at different hospitals--not just "code black." The New Jersey Healthcare Emergency Codes system recommends bomb threats to be indicated by "code yellow," for instance. At the University of California San Diego Medical Center, bomb threats are "code 10." At Rhode Island Hospital/Hasbro Children's Hospital in Providence, Rhode Island, they're "code green." *At Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston, they're "code white."* The list goes on and on; the term "code black" cannot be relied upon to indicate a bomb threat at any health care facility.


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=1591231&page=1

But at Mount Auburn Hospital in *Cambridge, Mass*., Cincinnati Children's Hospital Medical Center and the Ohio State University Medical Center, code black would indicate a bomb scare, and at Memorial Healthcare System in Hollywood, Fla., a bomb scare would be a black alert. 

http://www.massgeneral.org/police/about/operations/
Emergency Response

    Code Blue/medical assistance
    Code Red/evacuation
    Code Pink
    Code Black
    Code Disaster
    Code Silver
    Hazardous materials incidents

-t

----------


## Dr.3D

> Took almost 20 minutes for the TV media to actually pick it up after twitter.


Maybe they wanted to make sure they didn't report it happened before it actually did.

----------


## JJ2

> Dorner him. Burn down the hospital.


He's not a US citizen, so Obama can drone him on US soil, based on his answer to Rand Paul.

----------


## ravedown

its too bad we have to hope for a hacker to get the real story from a text message or classified email. anonymous or whoever the hell knows how this works...GET ON IT!

----------


## itshappening

> I hate everyone.  Particularly,, you.
> 
> Can we please -PLEASE- stop the speculation that makes us no better than the lunatics who want so badly to pin this on people like us?


Stop whining jeez.

All you do is whine. 

We're trying to disseminate important information during an incident.

Some of it will be accurate some of it won't.  Leave us ALONE!

----------


## dannno

> Maybe they wanted to make sure they didn't report it happened before it actually did.


lolz..

I guess they are getting better at covering themselves.

----------


## ravedown

drudge and the NYPost is still claiming a saudi national is a suspect....which can't be true because saudi's always get a pass on these things. he probably trained in Afghanistan or Syria.

----------


## thoughtomator

> I hate everyone.  Particularly,, you.
> 
> Can we please -PLEASE- stop the speculation that makes us no better than the lunatics who want so badly to pin this on people like us?


If you find it so distasteful, feel free to do something else with your time than participate in the thread - especially while you are unable to distinguish between "trying to piece together some truth" and "cravenly pursuing a pre-existing political agenda regardless of the facts".

----------


## mport1

After this event, I hope everyone stops listening to Alex Jones/Infowars.  If their response doesn't discredit them, nothing will...

----------


## pcosmar

> I hate everyone.  Particularly,, you.


Particularly me??

Well, now I'm flattered.

.

----------


## torchbearer

north korean intelligence?

----------


## kathy88

> Particularly me??
> 
> Well, now I'm flattered.
> 
> .


And I'm jealous.

----------


## dancjm

8 or 9 amputations carried out. 

2 additional devices found at 2 hospitals.

According to Rod Sharp from Boston Medical Centre on the BBC.

----------


## No Free Beer

> After this event, I hope everyone stops listening to Alex Jones/Infowars.  If their response doesn't discredit them, nothing will...


Emphasis on "nothing will."

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Of course the FBI is blaming terrorists -- it wouldn't be logical to blame themselves.


If they were the FBI or if they were terrorists..., but I repeat myself..."

-t

----------


## itshappening

@TheMatthewKeys: CBS News' John Miller says individual in custody after Boston bomb last, a Saudi national who was near scene of blast.

They've got a saudi.

----------


## itshappening

> After this event, I hope everyone stops listening to Alex Jones/Infowars.  If their response doesn't discredit them, nothing will...


the response has been to expose it. Go look at his website and see for yourself.

Good on Alex for doing the job no one else does!

----------


## mport1

> Emphasis on "nothing will."


Yes, I bet your right. At least some people will see their BS for what it is though.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

They are saying an eight year old child is one of the two confirmed dead.

----------


## mport1

> the response has been to expose it. Go look at his website and see for yourself.
> 
> Good on Alex for doing the job no one else does!


AJ was calling it a false flag within 30 minutes with zero evidence. The same thing he does for nearly every major event that happens. He is a joke.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

8 year old reported to be among the dead...

----------


## anaconda

> it's still very early.  They've probably the files of the suspect with the newspapers editors by now (remember Oswald)


Oswald? You mean the guy that the Dallas police confirmed was guilty of killing the President shortly after they took him into custody?

----------


## S.Shorland

2 bombs in hospitals? Somebody really wanted to show hate.If it's a Saudi,this is huge.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> @TheMatthewKeys: CBS News' John Miller says individual in custody after Boston bomb last, a Saudi national who was near scene of blast.
> 
> They've got a saudi.


I think this is the same wrong report that was circulated earlier. As of right now they have no one...

----------


## itshappening

> Yes, I bet your right. At least some people will see their BS for what it is though.


What's BS? Go to infowars and see what he's put out yourself before calling BS.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 8 or 9 amputations carried out. 
> 
> 2 additional devices found at 2 hospitals.
> 
> According to Rod Sharp from Boston Medical Centre on the BBC.


Link?

----------


## liveandletlive

Tinfoil hats at the ready for the Alex Jones cultists.

----------


## itshappening

> Tinfoil hats at the ready for the Alex Jones cultists.


Even if Alex Jones didn't exist many of us would still be thinking the same thing and speculating about the Feds after their long involvement in this sort of thing.

I'm not strictly a "fan" of Alex im a fan of liberty and truth.

Got it?

----------


## anaconda

> Good on Alex for doing the job no one else does!


Agreed.

If the average American sheep would demand transparency from their government, then said government might be able to eventually be removed from the list of most likely suspects in these incidences.

----------


## dancjm

> Link?


Was just live on BBC News 24, around 23:45 GMT. Sorry no link

----------


## itshappening

AJ caller says Spielberg in Boston? 

That might explain the "hollywood" set look - with US flag burned and all.

----------


## phill4paul

> AJ was calling it a false flag within 30 minutes with zero evidence. The same thing he does for nearly every major event that happens. He is a joke.


  I called "false flag" the minute I heard it. I can't help that you can't see it. I see the legislation that has been passed in this country as a result of "Reichstag" incidents.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> AJ caller says Spielberg in Boston? 
> 
> That might explain the "hollywood" set look - with US flag burned and all.


Lmao.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Even if Alex Jones didn't exist many of us would still be thinking the same thing and speculating about the Feds after their long involvement in this sort of thing.
> 
> I'm not strictly a "fan" of Alex im a fan of liberty and truth.
> 
> Got it?


a fan of Liberty and Truth?....Jay Carney is your man then...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> AJ caller says Spielberg in Boston? 
> 
> That might explain the "hollywood" set look - with US flag burned and all.

----------


## BSU kid

All the MSM is pushing this as a "homegrown attack" they even had one guy blame the "constitutionalists" and "gun owners" on the local FOX in Boston.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Was just live on BBC News 24, around 23:45 GMT. Sorry no link


kk - thanks

-t

----------


## Melissa

I thought the very same thing and almost want to cry for this... 


> It is sad that when something tragic like this happens, that the first thought for many of us is "What freedoms will we lose?"
> 
> I have been listening to the newscasts trying to determine because I thought "What are they going to do, take away the "right to make bombs?". But what I heard in just a few minutes listening is that a couple of times was mentioned "anyone can learn how to do these crude bombs on the internet." and similar statements. Often enough and by different people that I expect internet freedom of information is going to be the target of legislation.

----------


## itshappening

> a fan of Liberty and Truth?....Jay Carney is your man then...


Yes!! He's an approved source to the haters on here... a government propaganda mouthpiece.

Don't listen to Jones, listen to Jay Carney for truth and updates on this incident.

----------


## mport1

> What's BS? Go to infowars and see what he's put out yourself before calling BS.


I have. Why do you think I'm saying this. 

AJ tweeted about a "false flag" within 30 minutes.  

Now they are saying that because some eyewitness said they were doing a bomb drill, this somehow means it was a false flag.  That is ridiculous. They do drills all the time.

AJ and infowars immediately assumes a conspiracy and then cherry picks whatever they can find to craft a story to back that up.

----------


## dancjm

So is this not legit?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Yes!! He's an approved source to the haters on here... a government propaganda mouthpiece.
> 
> Don't listen to Jones, listen to Jay Carney for truth and updates on this incident.


Your AJ caller reference holds less water than Jay Carney.

----------


## BSU kid

> So is this not legit?


Maybe..looks photoshopped

----------


## itshappening

> I have. Why do you think I'm saying this. 
> 
> AJ tweeted about a "false flag" within 30 minutes.  
> 
> Now they are saying that because some eyewitness said they were doing a bomb drill, this somehow means it was a false flag.  That is ridiculous. They do drills all the time.
> 
> AJ and infowars immediately assumes a conspiracy and then cherry picks whatever they can find to craft a story to back that up.


A bomb drill like at all the other terror attacks....  yeah, that's not unusual is it!

----------


## itshappening

> Your AJ caller reference holds less water than Jay Carney.


The AJ caller said he saw Spielberg on tv in Boston.

Can you confirm it?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So is this not legit?


He could have been detained just because of his appearance.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> The AJ caller said he saw Spielberg on tv in Boston.
> 
> Can you confirm it? I bet he's right.


And I bet I could not care less either way. What does Spielberg have to do with anything? The 'set-like' appearance? That is even more absurd than the usual.

----------


## No Free Beer

> What's BS? Go to infowars and see what he's put out yourself before calling BS.


Does Alex Jones ever say any event is NOT an inside job?

Go on YouTube and watch all his predictions. I would say 75% were wrong.

----------


## itshappening

> Does Alex Jones ever say any event is NOT an inside job?
> 
> Go on YouTube and watch all his predictions. I would say 75% were wrong.


The FBI has been involved in a lot of these. He tweeted the NY Times article pointing this out.

So it's a legitimate point of speculation for someone who's covering the event live to make IMO

----------


## itshappening

Drudge: 

Saudi national under guard at hospital...
CBSNEWS: SAUDI WAS ACTING SUSPICIOUS...
NBCNEWS: 'YOUNG PERSON HERE ON STUDENT VISA'...

-

Hmm, didn't Rand have terrorists in Kentucky and he was promised hearings on student visas?

----------


## mport1

> And I bet I could not care less either way. What does Spielberg have to do with anything? The 'set-like' appearance? That is even more absurd than the usual.


He is looking for any absurd data points he can string together to create a false flag story.  He doesn't care about using evidence and logic to understand what happened.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> And I bet I could not care less either way. What does Spielberg have to do with anything? The 'set-like' appearance? That is even more absurd than the usual.


ETA: And thousands of people go to that marathon. Mitt Romney's son ran. I know people who ran. Spielberg very well might have been there watching it. People come from all over to run.

----------


## mport1

> Does Alex Jones ever say any event is NOT an inside job?
> 
> Go on YouTube and watch all his predictions. I would say 75% were wrong.


You're being quite generous in your estimate...

----------


## itshappening

> ETA: And thousands of people go to that marathon. Mitt Romney's son ran. I know people who ran. Spielberg very well might have been there watching it. People come from all over to run.


And I bet Romney's son got pulled away well before the blast. 

Go dig and find out.

----------


## anaconda

> I called "false flag" the minute I heard it. I can't help that you can't see it. I see the legislation that has been passed in this country as a result of "Reichstag" incidents.


Means, motive, and opportunity.

----------


## BSU kid

CNN drumming up the domestic attack likelihood

----------


## MelissaWV

Would it be at all helpful to point out the huge number of drills that happen every single damned day, most of which don't even change anyone's plans, or the fact that the Tweet of a bomb drill near the library was already refuted, and this story of a single eyewitness being warned of a complex Government false flag just before it happened seems to run counter to all the other allegations already made in the thread?

Didn't think so.

----------


## JK/SEA

What does Jay Carney have to say about false flags?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> And I bet Romney's son got pulled away well before the blast. 
> 
> Go dig and find out.


Blast? You mean Spielbergs Hollywood theatrics? I'm surprised Romney's son wasn't given a hero role in the movie. His audition must have been bland.

----------


## itshappening

Alex playing CNN blaming right-wingers. says he's vindicated.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And I bet Romney's son got pulled away well before the blast. 
> 
> Go dig and find out.


Something like 25,000 people enter the race and 500,000 watch it in person.  You can find connections to anybody.

----------


## phill4paul

> Would it be at all helpful to point out the huge number of drills that happen every single damned day, most of which don't even change anyone's plans, or the fact that the Tweet of a bomb drill near the library was already refuted, and this story of a single eyewitness being warned of a complex Government false flag just before it happened seems to run counter to all the other allegations already made in the thread?
> 
> Didn't think so.


  Would it be helpful to allow people to gather incoming information and make their own conclusions or simply to add own thoughts without accusations towards source material?

  Didn't think so.

  This is after all RPF.

----------


## mport1

> Would it be at all helpful to point out the huge number of drills that happen every single damned day, most of which don't even change anyone's plans, or the fact that the Tweet of a bomb drill near the library was already refuted, and this story of a single eyewitness being warned of a complex Government false flag just before it happened seems to run counter to all the other allegations already made in the thread?
> 
> Didn't think so.


Shhhh!  Stop using reason and evidence!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

CNN just labeled Waco a domestic terrorist act. Don't think they were talking about the BATF.

----------


## itshappening

Alex : "There was a drill before, during and after the explosion"

----------


## mz10

To me, the difference between a conspiracy theorist and a rational person is that a conspiracy theorist assumes conspiracy, while a rational person considers it as a possibility and looks further into the details.

The reason I don't, at the moment, believe this is a conspiracy is that I don't see anyone gaining from this. Bombs are already illegal, there's no "bomb control" legislation that can be pushed out of this. Even if it's determined to be an al Qaeda attack, I don't see any military action resulting from this either, since North Korea is the threat that everyone has been drumming up lately.

Feel free to disagree with me but this is where I'm at right now.

----------


## phill4paul

> CNN just labeled Waco a domestic terrorist act. Don't think they were talking about the BATF.


  Assured of it. LOL. "A domestic terrorist act." Really? SMFH

----------


## MRK

> drudge and the NYPost is still claiming a saudi national is a suspect....which can't be true because saudi's always get a pass on these things. he probably trained in Afghanistan or Syria.


Or he was a Saudi who was trained in Iran 

Maybe he 'dies' in the hospital and no photo is released and he's buried at sea...

But his identity is certain as his passport was found next to the bomb site too 

And people wonder how others draw connetions to official involvement when there are tragedies like this

----------


## itshappening

Alex is going live with Mike Adams soon...

Free feed,

http://www.infowars.com/listen

They're trying to get boston folks to call in.

----------


## Petar

> Shhhh!  Stop using reason and evidence!


You're really ignorant if you don't see how incidences such as this are usually government conspiracies.

----------


## mac_hine

> Does Alex Jones ever say any event is NOT an inside job?
> 
> Go on YouTube and watch all his predictions. I would say 75% were wrong.


The Feds have a history of this.

----------


## BSU kid

CNN really pushing the domestic terrorism thing...the host keeps playing this game where she asks everyone "foreign or domestic?"...then she points out the devices were crude and there was no intel before hand, coaxing people into doing what she wants.

----------


## pcosmar

> He is looking for any absurd data points he can string together to create a false flag story.  He doesn't care about using evidence and logic to understand what happened.


I don't follow AJ.. Haven't read any from him on this.

I was playing WoW when my wife told me about the explosions.

Searched Google News. Looked at the video. Read (quickly) a couple MSM stories and reports.

Looks like a staged event to me. very small explosions, (black powder charges?) very few injuries and fatalities.
These were not made for massive casualties,, even though the place was crowded.
Hell,, it didn't even knock people nearby off their feet.

Add in an unusual military presence,  and MSM hype on "Home Grown/Domestic terrorism..

Yeah,, I'll call it a False Flag.

----------


## itshappening

> To me, the difference between a conspiracy theorist and a rational person is that a conspiracy theorist assumes conspiracy, while a rational person considers it as a possibility and looks further into the details.
> 
> The reason I don't, at the moment, believe this is a conspiracy is that I don't see anyone gaining from this. Bombs are already illegal, there's no "bomb control" legislation that can be pushed out of this. Even if it's determined to be an al Qaeda attack, I don't see any military action resulting from this either, since North Korea is the threat that everyone has been drumming up lately.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with me but this is where I'm at right now.


Alex claimed the MSM are saying we must get behind the president and pass gun control.

----------


## mport1

> You're really ignorant if you don't see how incidences such as this are usually government conspiracies.


Government is the most evil force in this history of the world, responsible for the deaths of hundreds of millions of people. However the evidence shows that these sorts of events are rarely a government conspiracy.

----------


## phill4paul

> To me, the difference between a conspiracy theorist and a rational person is that a conspiracy theorist assumes conspiracy, while a rational person considers it as a possibility and looks further into the details.
> 
> The reason I don't, at the moment, believe this is a conspiracy is that I don't see anyone gaining from this. Bombs are already illegal, there's no "bomb control" legislation that can be pushed out of this. Even if it's determined to be an al Qaeda attack, I don't see any military action resulting from this either, since North Korea is the threat that everyone has been drumming up lately.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with me but this is where I'm at right now.


  Which "rational person"s? The dumbfounded dipshits that believe the final "official" report? 

  So you don't see ANYONE gaining from this? Not ATF, FBI and the dozens of alphabet agencies under DHS? Not the MIC and the PIC? No one? Na-da?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Congress is going to have hearings *TOMORROW* on this incident!  - according to FOX News.

Never let a crisis go to waste...

Anyone wanna bet there is legislation with dry ink ready to be introduced tomm? 

-t

----------


## MelissaWV

> And I bet Romney's son got pulled away well before the blast. 
> 
> Go dig and find out.


Yeah they were sneaky.  They were apparently at Fenway park.




> “Sox game + marathon + family = awesome. Love Patriots’ Day http://instagram.com/p/YIsChQkLvk/,” Tagg Romney tweeted earlier in the day. Later, he added, “We r OK. Left Fenway in a cab a few mins before the explosion. Thanks for everyone’s concern. Our prayers are w the victims.”





> The game began at 11:05 a.m. and ended at about 10 minutes after 2 p.m. A little less than an hour after that, about a mile away, the explosions from Copley Square could be heard by those in and around Fenway -- but not in the clubhouses where the teams were getting ready to leave.


I know I know.  This was all part of the plan.

----------


## phill4paul

> Government is the most evil force in this history of the world, responsible for the deaths of hundreds of millions of people. However the evidence shows that these sorts of events are rarely a government conspiracy.


  By "evidence" do you mean the official government report which shows that is not a government conspiracy?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Obama was careful not to use the words "terrorist" or "terrorism" in his comments on the tragic event.

----------


## phill4paul

> Congress is going to have hearings *TOMORROW* on this incident!  - according to FOX News.
> 
> Never let a crisis go to waste...
> 
> Anyone wanna bet there is legislation with dry ink ready to be introduced tomm? 
> 
> -t


  Imminent threat amendment to the Toomey Manchin Gun Control Bill.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Alex claimed the MSM are saying we must get behind the president and pass gun control.


Not that I've seen.

----------


## mport1

> By "evidence" do you mean the official government report which shows that is not a government conspiracy?


No. I never believe anything the government says about anything. Nearly everything they say is a lie.  I'm talking about rational 3rd parties.

----------


## itshappening

I still think this is related to the Blind Sheik.

----------


## BSU kid

Erin Burnett still doing foreign vs. domestic.

----------


## itshappening

> Not that I've seen.


'never let a crisis go to waste' is the official government mantra.

----------


## pcosmar

> Obama was careful not to use the words "terrorist" or "terrorism" in his comments on the tragic event.


He doesn't have to when *every* MSM "news" source is saying it.

----------


## BSU kid

Erin Burnett...is awful.

----------


## Petar

> Government is the most evil force in this history of the world, responsible for the deaths of hundreds of millions of people. However the evidence shows that these sorts of events are rarely a government conspiracy.


If by "rarely" you mean "almost always" then sure. 

Just curious, have you ever seen this before?

----------


## dillo

I have trouble believing a real terrorist could plant bombs this ineffective in such a densely crowded place.  Call me a tinfoiler but this reeks of amateurism.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I don't follow AJ.. Haven't read any from him on this.
> 
> I was playing WoW when my wife told me about the explosions.
> 
> Searched Google News. Looked at the video. Read (quickly) a couple MSM stories and reports.
> 
> Looks like a staged event to me. very small explosions, (*black powder charges?*) very few injuries and fatalities.
> These were not made for massive casualties,, even though the place was crowded.
> Hell,, it didn't even knock people nearby off their feet.
> ...


color of the smoke is consistent w/ BP.

It definitely didn't look like a HE blast.  Casualties are not consistent for that either.

-t

----------


## itshappening

Breaking on AJ... eyewitnesses claiming people were warning that if you take part in the event they will die.

----------


## Uriel999

> color of the smoke is consistent w/ BP.
> 
> It definitely didn't look like a HE blast.  Casualties are not consistent for that either.
> 
> -t


Ban black powder...

----------


## phill4paul

> Obama was careful not to use the words "terrorist" or "terrorism" in his comments on the tragic event.


  Funny..reports are "reporting" the WHITE HOUSE is calling it an "act of terrorism."  I thought the president WAS the White House?

----------


## belian78

If it had been a true IED, people on the other side of the street would have been seriously injured, let alone those on the same side and the runners.

----------


## mport1

> If by "rarely" you mean "almost always" then sure. 
> 
> Just curious, have you ever seen this before?


No, I hadn't seen that video before.

----------


## Barrex

I am sorry to hear what happened.



This thread is full of "thoughts" (based on few tweets and few pictures) how and what happened that are presented as facts and reality.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

They're saying 132+ people injured

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Ban black powder...


It's pretty easy to make.
A lot of people shoot BP and there are people with cannons that use it.
Just about all fireworks contain BP.
It's used for blasting stumps, sometimes.

Lets not ban it...

-t

----------


## affa

another sad day for the injured.  another sad day for countless families affected by this tragedy.  another sad day for our country.  another sad day for the world.  another sad day for peace.  another sad day for our liberty.  another sad day for all those who will be killed in retribution down the line.

too early to tell who did it, but it's easy to know it will be abused by those in power.  it will be used to justify losing more liberty.  it will used to justify more drone killings.  it will used to justify endless war.

sad. sad. sad.  my heart goes out to the injured and all friends and family of the injured/dead.

----------


## Petar

> No, I hadn't seen that video before.


If you do honest research of these types of events, then this is somewhat typical of the types of things that you often tend to discover.

----------


## kathy88

> If it had been a true IED, people on the other side of the street would have been seriously injured, let alone those on the same side and the runners.


A man called into Hannity at the end of his show (I listened on my way for groceries) and read a text from his daughter. She and her friend were in the middle of the two bombs about 30 feet away, one to the left, one to the right and they were not injured.

----------


## DamianTV

False.  Flag.

----------


## mport1

> If you do honest research of these types of events, then this is somewhat typical of the types of things that you often tend to discover.


I've done enough research on enough conspiracies (e.g., chemtrails, 9/11, etc.) to know that the conspiracy theorists are usually wrong. I no longer waste my time on that because none of it matters at all in terms of advancing liberty.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I've done enough research on enough conspiracies (e.g., chemtrails, 9/11, etc.) to know that the conspiracy theorists are usually wrong. I no longer waste my time on that because none of it matters at all in terms of advancing liberty.


Care to post your results?.....in detail?

----------


## Petar

> I've done enough research on enough conspiracies to know that the conspiracy theorists are usually wrong. I no longer waste my time on that because none of it matters at all in terms of advancing liberty.


You must not have done your research very well if you still think that events such as this usually aren't government conspiracies. 

How does it feel to discover that the 1993 WTC bombing consisted of an FBI informant being instructed to use live explosives?

----------


## Jordan

> ETA: And thousands of people go to that marathon. Mitt Romney's son ran. I know people who ran. Spielberg very well might have been there watching it. People come from all over to run.


I mean, it is the largest marathon in the WORLD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A man called into Hannity at the end of his show (I listened on my way for groceries) and read a text from his daughter. She and her friend were in the middle of the two bombs about 30 feet away, one to the left, one to the right and they were not injured.


What kind of rank amateur terrorist doesn't put shrapnel into the bomb casing to kill/maim as many as possible?

----------


## dillo

> You must not have done your research very well if you still think that events such as this usually aren't government conspiracies. 
> 
> How does it feel to discover that the 1993 WTC bombing consisted of an FBI informant being instructed to use live explosives?


The FBI provided the equipment for OKC too right?

----------


## torchbearer

> What kind of rank amateur terrorist doesn't put shrapnel into the bomb casing to kill/maim as many as possible?


 thats what happens when you only read the first and last page of a how-to manual.

----------


## Restore America Now

CNN just reported that they were pulling ball bearings out of wounds.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

For those who can not or will not allow themselves to believe that our government would never _consider_ a false flag attack on its own people, this.

Link

For those who demand documentary evidence, this.

Link

----------


## MikeStanart

My money is on Black Powder.  The bright flash & massive amounts of white smoke are indicative of black powder.

----------


## torchbearer

> My money is on Black Powder.  The bright flash & massive amounts of white smoke are indicative of black powder.


 more like a grenade?

----------


## Petar

> The FBI provided the equipment for OKC too right?


Roger Moore was one FBI informant who provided explosives, detonators, guns, and cash.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...93E0ZF20130415

The two explosions were about 50 to 100 yards (meters) apart as runners crossed the finish line with a timer showing 4 hours and 9 minutes, some 9 minutes faster than the average finish time, as reported by Runner's World magazine.

Of the 23,326 runners who started the race on Monday, 17,584 finished before the blast, marathon officials said. Runners were diverted before officials brought the marathon to a halt.

That's odd...  if timed, it was set to go off when about a third of the runners had crossed the finish line.  But it went off after 2/3rds had.

People ran faster than normal this year.  Abnormal...

-t

----------


## MikeStanart

> more like a grenade?


A grenade wouldn't put out that much smoke.

----------


## MelissaWV

> A man called into Hannity at the end of his show (I listened on my way for groceries) and read a text from his daughter. She and her friend were in the middle of the two bombs about 30 feet away, one to the left, one to the right and they were not injured.


Ah eyewitnesses...




> The two explosions were about 50 to 100 yards (meters) apart as runners crossed the finish line with a timer showing 4 hours and 9 minutes, some 9 minutes faster than the average finish time, as reported by Runner's World magazine.

----------


## pcosmar

> more like a grenade?


A grenade in that crowd would have produced many more fatalities.. and a lot less smoke.

----------


## torchbearer

> A grenade wouldn't put out that much smoke.


a home-made grenade?

----------


## Petar

UM Coach: Bomb Sniffing Dogs, Spotters on Roofs Before Explosions

University of Mobile’s Cross Country Coach, who was near the finish line of the Boston Marathon when a series of explosions went off, said he thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.
　
"They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15.

Stevenson said he saw law enforcement spotters on the roofs at the start of the race. He's been in plenty of marathons in Chicago, D.C., Chicago, London and other major metropolitan areas but has never seen that level of security before.
　
"Evidently, I don't believe they were just having a training exercise," Stevenson said. "I think they must have had some sort of threat or suspicion called in."
Stevenson had just finished the marathon before the explosions. Stevenson said his wife had been sitting in one of the seating sections where an explosion went off, but thankfully she left her seat and was walking to meet up with him.

"We are just so thankful right now," Stevenson said.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Evidently, law enforcement had their heads up their ass.  Or they were complicit.

----------


## dannno

> The FBI provided the equipment for OKC too right?


Well I'd like to know more about the undetonated, advanced explosives that were found in the building afterward along with data that shows there were multiple explosions. It was supposed to be just a van bomb.

----------


## pcosmar

> My money is on Black Powder.  The bright flash & massive amounts of white smoke are indicative of black powder.


Wish we had smell-a-vision, but it was my thought looking at the video.
BP has a distinct smell. quite different from other gun powders or explosives.

----------


## MikeStanart

> a home-made grenade?


If you analyze the video (which is from a good distance) there is a huge ball of fire in the middle along with tons of pillowing smoke.  My money is on a huge amount ( like 8+ pounds ) of black powder.  You could probably squeeze around 12 pounds in a large backpack.  Black powder is not the same as smokeless powder, which is used in most ammunition reloading.  There isn't as much as a demand for black powder as there is smokeless powder; so he probably was able to obtain it without much trouble.

----------


## otherone

In a Free country, this sort of thing CAN'T be prevented.
It's a great day for collectivists.

----------


## torchbearer

> If you analyze the video (which is from a good distance) there is a huge ball of fire in the middle along with tons of pillowing smoke.  My money is on a huge amount ( like 8+ pounds ) of black powder.  You could probably squeeze around 12 pounds in a large backpack.  Black powder is not the same as smokeless powder, which is used in most ammunition reloading.  There isn't as much as a demand for black powder as there is smokeless powder; so he probably was able to obtain it without much trouble.


we use black powder in our muzzle loaders.

----------


## pcosmar

> If you analyze the video (which is from a good distance) there is a huge ball of fire in the middle along with tons of pillowing smoke.  My money is on a huge amount ( like 8+ pounds ) of black powder.  You could probably squeeze around 12 pounds in a large backpack.  Black powder is not the same as smokeless powder, which is used in most ammunition reloading.  There isn't as much as a demand for black powder as there is smokeless powder; so he probably was able to obtain it without much trouble.


I was guessing about a pound..
I used to shoot black powder a lot,, once upon a time.

A toilet paper roller would make a bang like that.

----------


## MikeStanart

> In a Free country, this sort of thing CAN'T be prevented.
> It's a great day for collectivists.


Yeah, I told my co-workers that this incident is a win-win for Statists.  If it was home-grown terrorism; then the pro-gun control advocates win.  If it was true Al Qaeda terrorism; then the military industrial complex / neocons / shove more Patriot-Act control bills down your throat types win.

----------


## DonovanJames

> Regardless of if it was an organized terrorist attack or just some random nut job trying to kill a bunch of people or the government themselves, the US government will use the tragedy to their advantage and blame it on someone or some group they don't like. They'll never say they don't know who did it. They always blame someone to both aid them politically and stop fear and panic in the public.


From a poster on another forum

----------


## phill4paul

> Evidently, law enforcement had their heads up their ass.  Or they were complicit.


  They don't have enough resources, don'tchaknow? They need moar monies!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Here's video. I haven't read through the thread so only know that a foreign visa student who was theoretically here to disrupt the progress of America's students on behalf of some corporation via businessmen in political office who pimp the H1-B for them seems to be the culprit.

https://vine.co/v/bFdt5uwg6JZ/embed

----------


## anaconda

> Well I'd like to know more about the undetonated, advanced explosives that were found in the building afterward along with data that shows there were multiple explosions. It was supposed to be just a van bomb.


That is confirmed and on the record. Two unexploded bombs inside the Mura Bldg. But the media quietly removed that from the discussion. How the Sheeple simply let that one go is mind boggling. From a main stream media angle, not unlike the vast reports of explosions at the WTC's being removed from the discussion. And the laughably transparent crime of not calling forth any such testimony by the "9-11 Commission."

----------


## mport1

> Care to post your results?.....in detail?


Enjoy wasting your time researching things taht don't matter.  The institution of government is evil and they perform terrible acts and mass murder out in the open.  Whether or not they engaged in additional conspiracies is irrelevant.

http://contrailscience.com/
http://www.debunking911.com/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Government is the most evil force in this history of the world, responsible for the deaths of hundreds of millions of people. However the evidence shows that these sorts of events are rarely a government conspiracy.


SMH...The horror unleashed on Europe by the Nazis was precipitated by two "conspiracy theories".

The false flag Riechtstag fire.

The false flag Polish border incursion.

----------


## The Northbreather

> I know that you're being facetious, but they won't go after "bombs" here.
> 
> I'm not passing judgment on "inside job" or not, but the thing that they will go after has already been hinted at: *being able to shut down cell networks and communications.* My prediction will be that these devices will be found to have had cell-triggers, and the govt will push for being able to place local black-outs on all communication devices at any events/gatherings.
> 
> Since there has been little "official" hints at a culprit, I doubt that anyone will ever be fingered in these bombings. Without an official culprit, the conspiracy theorists will be able to run wild with speculation, and further alienate those who look for reason and meaning from the mainstream of the population.
> 
> 
> For real, this had to be the Lizardpeople using zero-point energy weapons to vaporize the organic material near the laser beams with the purpose of regulating marathons because they don't want sporting competitions where some people are able to win at the expense of others. Duh.


Thanks for the clarity.

They learned something from the Egypt situation.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah, I told my co-workers that this incident is a win-win for Statists.  If it was home-grown terrorism; then the pro-gun control advocates win.  If it was true Al Qaeda terrorism; then the military industrial complex / neocons / shove more Patriot-Act control bills down your throat types win.


They'll get both.

Win win is right.

The only loser here is the AmeriKan Mundane and what precious few liberties he has left.

Wonder how long it will be before expanded NDAA powers are sought?

I thought I might have lost my bet, that 2013 would have its first domestic drone strike.

Think I'm gonna win that one...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I was guessing about a pound..
> I used to shoot black powder a lot,, once upon a time.
> 
> A toilet paper roller would make a bang like that.


I was reading the other day that ATF does not consider BP guns as firearms.  That's why they have no paperwork and don't have to go through a FFL, even if from out of state.  Hint, hint...




> That is confirmed and on the record. Two unexploded bombs inside the Mura Bldg. But the media quietly removed that from the discussion. How the Sheeple simply let that one go is mind boggling. From a main stream media angle, not unlike the vast reports of explosions at the WTC's being removed from the discussion. And the laughably transparent crime of not calling forth any such testimony by the "9-11 Commission."


What's in the Mura Bldg?

Press conference is coming up in 5 minutes.

-t

----------


## Uriel999

> It's pretty easy to make.
> A lot of people shoot BP and there are people with cannons that use it.
> Just about all fireworks contain BP.
> It's used for blasting stumps, sometimes.
> 
> Lets not ban it...
> 
> -t


I was being sarcastic...




> A grenade in that crowd would have produced many more fatalities.. and a lot less smoke.


Grenades have a 5 meter kill radius and a 15 meter radius of fml.

----------


## AGRP

Dang.  Where are all the views from? Welcome visitors!

----------


## mport1

> You must not have done your research very well if you still think that events such as this usually aren't government conspiracies. 
> 
> How does it feel to discover that the 1993 WTC bombing consisted of an FBI informant being instructed to use live explosives?


I feel exactly the same.  The government is evil and must be abolished.

Where does that video show that?  It appears to me that the FBI knew of some sort of plot but didn't act on it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> From a poster on another forum


Great shades of Haymarket Affair!

----------


## mport1

> SMH...The horror unleashed on Europe by the Nazis was precipitated by two "conspiracy theories".
> 
> The false flag Riechtstag fire.
> 
> The false flag Polish border incursion.


You are correct on these.  But I'd say that is pretty rare.

----------


## MelissaWV

So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.

No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.

----------


## torchbearer

I spent the day producing for other people in my community. though, i did relay a good bit of info to my coworkers as usual. priming them for support of liberty in future elections.

----------


## Petar

> I feel exactly the same.  The government is evil and must be abolished.
> 
> Where does that video show that?  It appears to me that the FBI knew of some sort of plot but didn't act on it.


Not everything is a platform for you anarchist beliefs. 

When people in government commit conspiracies such as this, the first thing that we need to do is hold them accountable for those actions.

Did you somehow miss the part where the FBI informant is recording his phonecalls with handlers, and lamenting the fact that he wanted to use a fake bomb but was instructed otherwise?

----------


## angelatc

> False.  Flag.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I was reading the other day that *ATF does not consider BP guns as firearms*.  That's why they have no paperwork and don't have to go through a FFL, even if from out of state.  Hint, hint...
> 
> 
> 
> What's in the Mura Bldg?
> 
> Press conference is coming up in 5 minutes.
> 
> -t


I still had to get a permit to buy my black powder revolver.   The actual black powder is getting very scarce anymore and the price has gone up.  I had to travel 90 miles to pick up some the last time I needed any.   I've been told, the reason for the scarcity is because the ATF has placed a lot more restrictions on how it is to be stored for those who are selling it.  Seems they have to inspect your storage facility and give you a permit to sell it.

----------


## Petar

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


I spent the day being a wet blanket and trying to suppress intelligent discourse.

----------


## Uriel999

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


Lady, we just had a horrific tragedy. My brother has been helping since the blasts. Also, sometimes posting on the forum is activism. Between two forums I have gathered some very interesting pictures that are very "interesting." And I am NOT a conspiracy theorist.

----------


## thoughtomator

> I've done enough research on enough conspiracies (e.g., chemtrails, 9/11, etc.) to know that the conspiracy theorists are usually wrong. I no longer waste my time on that because none of it matters at all in terms of advancing liberty.


I used to think those theories were wrong, then _I_ did the research, and found that - lo and behold - the official stories are easily among the least likely-to-be-true explanations. Sounds like your research wasn't very thorough and that you were looking for something to soothe your worries rather than the truth.

For example, if the official story on 9/11 wasn't a massive cover up, how did Jamie Gorelick end up as a commissioner rather than as a testifying witness?

I think you are simply refusing to face the reality that your government has no lack of people who would stage an attack on Americans in order to advance an agenda. Fast and Furious alone should be plenty for you to _first_ suspect the government as the perpetrator when an incident occurs.

----------


## libertygrl

> Enjoy wasting your time researching things taht don't matter.  The institution of government is evil and they perform terrible acts and mass murder out in the open.  Whether or not they engaged in additional conspiracies is irrelevant.
> 
> http://contrailscience.com/
> http://www.debunking911.com/

----------


## pcosmar

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


I am sitting at the end of a 1/4 mile of  snow closed road.. Hoping the all day rain would melt some of it.
I was playing WoW till my wife told me of the news.

The rest is observation, and wondering which shoe will fall next.

----------


## affa

> You are correct on these.  But I'd say that is pretty rare.


how rare does it have to be to be, especially in light that these confirmed events caused WWII, to dismiss the possibility of it reoccurring in the future?

i mean, seriously.  your post naming two anti-conspiracy sites is as about as meaningful as someone else posting a link to a conspiracy site.  obviously, if there was a conspiracy, there'd be a coverup and sites dedicated to obfuscating fact.  

i have no idea what happened today.  neither does anyone else.  but everyone is trying to figure it out.  there's absolutely no difference between someone floating the concept of 'false flag' as there is with a talking head floating the idea of 'right wing radicals' or 'muslims'.   all are conspiracy theories, even ones mainstream media back.  

government and the media complex do not have a good track record in regards to accurately reporting the truth behind bombings, assassinations, etc.

to blindly dismiss a potential culprit simply because it's too horrific to imagine (our gov't) is worse than floating the idea.

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=046MuD1pYJg#<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=046MuD1pYJg#">

----------


## itshappening

Memo to the Haters. 

THIS is why we suspect government: 
*
Terrorist Plots, Hatched by the F.B.I.*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/op...anted=all&_r=0

That's in the NEW YORK TIMES. 

Got it??

Haters gonna hate!

What do you say now mport1?

I could also give you links to Operation Gladio and all the bombings in Europe the USG were behind.

But I don't want to embarrass you further.

Not unless you keep up your troll like behavior.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I still had to get a permit to buy my black powder revolver.   The actual black powder is getting very scarce anymore and the price has gone up.  I had to travel 90 miles to pick up some the last time I needed any.   I've been told, the reason for the scarcity is because the ATF has placed a lot more restrictions on how it is to be stored for those who are selling it.  Seems they have to inspect your storage facility and give you a permit to sell it.


http://www.skylighter.com/Black-Powder-Kits.asp
http://www.skylighter.com/ball-mill-6-pound.htm

Google: "goex black powder"

-t

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I spent the day producing for other people in my community. though, i did relay a good bit of info to my coworkers as usual. priming them for support of liberty in future elections.


Funny, me too.  

No one I work with seems to know that if they can't prove they have health insurance when they file their taxes next year...

----------


## itshappening

MA Gov. Deval Patrick says the FBI has taken charge of the Boston attacks investigation.
-

FUN.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Holy crap. Some reporter just asked if it was some sort of false flag to take away our civil liberies on the Fox feed of the press conference. Was the first question asked. Answer:No...next question.

----------


## BSU kid

Some reporter asked if it was a false flag at the press conference with the gov. and FBI, probably one of Alex's guys...they need to relax.

----------


## Uriel999

Alex Jones is actually really funny right now. lol

----------


## Lightweis

> Holy crap. Some reporter just asked if it was some sort of false flag to take away our civil liberies on the Fox feed of the press conference. Was the first question asked. Answer:No...next question.



I Laughed really hard when i heard the question lol

----------


## itshappening

it was Bandondi Alex talking about now

http://www.infowars.com/listen

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I still had to get a permit to buy my black powder revolver.   The actual black powder is getting very scarce anymore and the price has gone up.  I had to travel 90 miles to pick up some the last time I needed any.   I've been told, the reason for the scarcity is because the ATF has placed a lot more restrictions on how it is to be stored for those who are selling it.  Seems they have to inspect your storage facility and give you a permit to sell it.


It's usually the fire marshal that gets pissy about how it's stored.

If you are near a rural farm and ranch supply, the fertilizer code for Potassium Nitrate is 14.0.44

-t

----------


## Lightweis

No more tsa on the street!

----------


## Uriel999

> it was Bandondi Alex talking about now:


Lies he said it was Canada! Nuke Canada!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I Laughed really hard when i heard the question lol


Yeah, the reporter is still snapping about false flag as the speakers leave the podium. screaming about TSA and all kinds of stuff. His annunciation was horrible so couldn't have been a legit reporter. Heck, even Alex's folks know how to speak properly. Couldn't have been one of his people. The guy had a heavy Boston accent too. Wonder how he got in?

----------


## itshappening

He freelances for Alex he said.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Yeah, the reporter is still snapping about false flag as the speakers leave the podium. screaming about TSA and all kinds of stuff. His annunciation was horrible so couldn't have been a legit reporter. Heck, even Alex's folks know how to speak properly. Couldn't have been one of his people. The guy had a heavy Boston accent too. Wonder how he got in?


We are change?

-t

----------


## kathy88

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


I called Toomeys office and offered to give him head if he changed his mind about the upcoming gun battle. Does that count?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Yeah, the reporter is still snapping about false flag as the speakers leave the podium. screaming about TSA and all kinds of stuff. His annunciation was horrible so couldn't have been a legit reporter. Heck, even Alex's folks know how to speak properly. Couldn't have been one of his people. The guy had a heavy Boston accent too. Wonder how he got in?


Of course.  It would have to be fake.  No one would say stuff like that really...

----------


## Natural Citizen

> He freelances for Alex he said.


You know, as much as I disagree with the spin on language from Tombo in the greenback thread this is the kind of thing that actually justifies the point he was making in scope when people act like that.

----------


## kathy88

> Yeah, the reporter is still snapping about false flag as the speakers leave the podium. screaming about TSA and all kinds of stuff. His annunciation was horrible so couldn't have been a legit reporter. Heck, even Alex's folks know how to speak properly. Couldn't have been one of his people. The guy had a heavy Boston accent too. Wonder how he got in?


Probably Piers Morgan's boyfriend.

----------


## Cody1

> I called Toomeys office and offered to give him head if he changed his mind about the upcoming gun battle. Does that count?


LOL Noooo!!! I have too much respect for you!

----------


## fisharmor

> Not everything is a platform for you anarchist beliefs.


It is once you stand face to face with the conclusion that the state is incapable of doing anything good.  Eventually the idea of the state secretly trashcan-bombing its own citizens on nothing more than a lark is greeted with a shrug.  As mport said, they do far worse out in the open and nobody cares.




> When people in government commit conspiracies such as this, the first thing that we need to do is hold them accountable for those actions.


See sig line.  We have a thoroughly pre-broken legal system which is incapable of holding state agents accountable.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Fuhrman just made an excellent point about the bomb. He said it was anti personell. Is actually using the word more than a few times. So, to further understand that maybe listen in tonight on Coast. First Hour: Intelligence expert Douglas Hagmann reports on the Boston Marathon bombings.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I called Toomeys office and offered to give him head if he changed his mind about the upcoming gun battle. Does that count?


Depends on if you told him you were going to take out your dentures first.

----------


## Cody1

> Probably Piers Morgan's boyfriend.


It's "LIFE PARTNER" OKAY?!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Furman just made an excellent point about the bomb. He said it was anti personell. Is actually using the word more than a few times. So, to further understand that maybe listen in tonight on Coast. First Hour: Intelligence expert Douglas Hagmann reports on the Boston Marathon bombings. Overheard from a second intelligence source: [a]ppears to be anti-personnel bomb. Do we know the whereabouts of Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn?

----------


## No Free Beer

> Alex : "There was a drill before, during and after the explosion"


How is it that he knows all of this, from Texas, and no one else does?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> How is it that he knows all of this, from Texas, and no one else does?


quotes from eyewitnesses. See page 13 or 14 of this thread.  University coach or something.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Furman just made an excellent point about the bomb. He said it was anti personell. Is actually using the word more than a few times. So, to further understand that maybe listen in tonight on Coast. First Hour: Intelligence expert Douglas Hagmann reports on the Boston Marathon bombings. Overheard from a second intelligence source: “…[a]ppears to be anti-personnel bomb. Do we know the whereabouts of Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn?”


Ayers - Moorhead, MN.  UMINN
Dohrn - Chicago

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...ng-scholar-mi/
http://www.wbez.org/series/year-25/y...e-dohrn-105572

-t

----------


## The Northbreather

> Enjoy wasting your time researching things taht don't matter.  The institution of government is evil and they perform terrible acts and mass murder out in the open.  Whether or not they engaged in additional conspiracies is irrelevant.
> 
> http://contrailscience.com/
> http://www.debunking911.com/


It may be irrelevant to you but that's far from making it false. You obviously don't believe everything the goverment promotes

How relevant would it be if even half the population could even conceive that their government would harm them.

Suspicion of government motives and awareness of corruption is essential for the liberty movement.

----------


## itshappening

Anyone got the video of the press conference with the INFOWARS reporter?

----------


## DGambler

> Well I'd like to know more about the undetonated, advanced explosives that were found in the building afterward along with data that shows there were multiple explosions. It was supposed to be just a van bomb.


Link please, you can PM if you wish... I've never read this before.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Weathermen - First Communique, July 31, 1970 

 Transcription originally posted at http://www.sunrisedancer.com/radical...atherman45.asp

From The Berkeley Tribe, July 31, 1970.
Reprinted in Jacobs, Harold. Weatherman. Ramparts Press, 1970.


Hello. This is Bernardine Dohrn.

I'm going to read A DECLARATION OF A STATE OF WAR.

This is the first communication from the Weatherman underground.

All over the world, people fighting Amerikan imperialism look to Amerika's youth to use our strategic position behind enemy lines to join forces in the destruction of the empire.

Black people have been fighting almost alone for years. We've known that our job is to lead white kids into armed revolution. We never intended to spend the next five or twenty-five years of our lives in jail. Ever since SDS became revolutionary, we've been trying to show how it is possible to overcome the frustration and impotence that comes from trying to reform this system. Kids know the lines are drawn revolution is touching all of our lives. Tens of thousands have learned that protest and marches don't do it. Revolutionary violence is the only way.

Now we are adapting the classic guerrilla strategy of the Viet Cong and the urban guerrilla strategy of the Tupamaros to our own situation here in the most technically advanced country in the world.

Ché taught us that "revolutionaries move like fish in the sea." The alienation and contempt that young people have for this country has created the ocean for this revolution.

The hundreds and thousands of young people who demonstrated in the Sixties against the war and for civil rights grew to hundreds of thousands in the past few weeks actively fighting Nixon's invasion of Cambodia and the attempted genocide against black people. The insanity of Amerikan "justice" has added to its list of atrocities six blacks killed in Augusta, two in Jackson and four white Kent State students, making thousands more into revolutionaries.

The parents of "privileged" kids have been saying for years that the revolution was a game for us. But the war and the racism of this society show that it is too $#@!ed-up. We will never live peaceably under this system.

This was totally true of those who died in the New York townhouse explosion. The third person who was killed there was Terry Robbins, who led the first rebellion at Kent State less than two years ago.

The twelve Weathermen who were indicted for leading last October's riots in Chicago have never left the country. Terry is dead, Linda was captured by a pig informer, but the rest of us move freely in and out of every city and youth scene in this country. We're not hiding out but we're invisible.

There are several hundred members of the Weatherman underground and some of us face more years in jail than the fifty thousand deserters and draft dodgers now in Canada. Already many of them are coming back to join us in the underground or to return to the Man's army and tear it up from inside along with those who never left.

We fight in many ways. Dope is one of our weapons. The laws against marijuana mean that millions of us are outlaws long before we actually split. Guns and grass are united in the youth underground.

Freaks are revolutionaries and revolutionaries are freaks. If you want to find us, this is where we are. In every tribe, commune, dormitory, farmhouse, barracks and townhouse where kids are making love, smoking dope and loading guns—fugitives from Amerikan justice are free to go.

For Diana Oughton, Ted Gold and Terry Robbins, and for all the revolutionaries who are still on the move here, there has been no question for a long time now—we will never go back.

Within the next fourteen days we will attack a symbol or institution of Amerikan injustice. This is the way we celebrate the example of Eldridge Cleaver and H. Rap Brown and all black revolutionaries who first inspired us by their fight behind enemy lines for the liberation of their people.

Never again will they fight alone.

May 21, 1970

----------


## Cap

> Link please, you can PM if you wish... I've never read this before.

----------


## itshappening

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FBBM9_saoA

^ that's the MA governor 

He was also shouting other stuff apparently... does anyone have a longer video ?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Mark Ferman just on saying we should be more like Israel, where personal freedoms are surrendered for the sake of safety...  

What a TOOL!

-t

----------


## Dr.3D

> It's usually the fire marshal that gets pissy about how it's stored.
> 
> If you are near a rural farm and ranch supply, the fertilizer code for Potassium Nitrate is 14.0.44
> 
> -t


I fail to understand why it should be stored any differently than regular smokeless powder.

----------


## KingNothing

The guy who asked if it was a false flag at the press conference after the false flag was probably a false flag.

----------


## Ranger29860

> The guy who asked if it was a false flag at the press conference after the false flag was probably a false flag.


mind = blown..........

----------


## JK/SEA

> The guy who asked if it was a false flag at the press conference after the false flag was probably a false flag.


this is a false flag post.

and so it goes.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

seems like an amature... or people got very lucky.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I fail to understand why it should be stored any differently than regular smokeless powder.


I'm fairly certain it's more unstable.

-t

----------


## Bruno

> seems like an amature... or people got very lucky.


Terror is terror, fear is fear, and bodycount is irrelevant.

----------


## Cody1

> seems like an amature... or people got very lucky.



Seems like people got very lucky...or could have been an amature

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

well..

it's either
muslims
crazy white survivalist

----------


## itshappening

They so want it to be a Ron Paul supporter... we will never hear the end of it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Vast majority of injuries were in the lower extremities.

Translation:  The bomb(s) went into the trash can(s) when they were empty, or nearly empty early in the day.

This was no bouncing betty!

-t

----------


## Cody1

> well..
> 
> it's either
> muslims
> crazy white survivalist



Lol you got me. 

You're better at this than I am.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

3 dead from explosion.  [VIDEO] at link
http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/bosto...-dead-18964237

http://abcnews.go.com/US/bomb-explos...waKG3zgabcnews

 The death toll in the Boston Marathon bombings has increased to three people, according to the Boston Police commissioner.

Among the dead was an 8-year-old boy, law enforcement sources told ABC News.

"This cowardly act will not be taken within stride," Boston Police Commissioner Ed Davis told reporters this evening. "We will turn every rock over to find the people who are responsible for this."

At least 133 people were injured, including several children with severe trauma, when bombs exploded almost simultaneously near the marathon finish line. Some of the injuries have been described as amputations and severe burns.

The FBI said it has taken charge of the investigation and has no suspect in custody.

Within hours of the explosions, law enforcement officials, including those with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, were questioning a potential person of interest at Brigham and Young Women's Hospital, where many of the injured were taken, sources told ABC News.

"There's no suspect at Brigham and Young Hospital," Davis said. "There are people we are talking to, but no suspect."

Two bombs exploded near the race finish line on Boylston Street before 3 p.m. The area was crowded with runners and spectators, and thousands of runners were still completing the race at the time of the first explosion.

Davis declined to say whether he thought the devices were acts of terrorism, but said, "You can reach your own conclusion based on what happened."

According to law enforcement sources, the first bomb exploded at the Marathon Sports running store and blew out windows in four nearby buildings, injuring 15 to 20 individuals. The second blast occurred about 50 to 100 yards away, severely injuring more bystanders, Davis said. 

 Authorities believe they were caused by small portable devices, sources told ABC News. More than 400 National Guardsmen in attendance at the marathon helped secure a perimeter around the scene.

One witness described the scene as being like a "war zone," while a doctor who was standing nearby said he immediately started treating people with severe leg injuries. 

 "Six or so people went down right away on my left, mostly with leg injuries. One gentleman had both legs below the knee blown off," Dr. Allan Panter, a physician who witnessed the event, told ABC News. "One girl I treated, I could not find any obvious injury to her torso, but she arrested. She was between 24 and 30.

"The people had singed facial hair and stuff. Most of the injuries were on their legs," Panter said. "I was 20 feet away, one storefront down. My ears were ringing. Everything blew out from the storefront."

Police initially said a third explosion occurred at John F. Kennedy Library in Boston, but later said it was related to a fire. No one was injured at the library, police said.

The Federal Aviation Administration issued a temporary flight restriction over the area of the explosion.

Police were asking for all video footage of the finish line at the time of the explosion. 

 An emergency room doctor at Massachusetts General Hospital told ABC News that the hospital had performed several amputations, particularly on victims whose legs were injured. Many of the victims were runners still wearing numbers on their shirts, the doctor said.

He described the injuries as "shrapnel-type wounds" possibly caused by "pipe bombs," though police have not confirmed that description.

Earlier, a trauma nurse from Massachusetts General Hospital told ABC News that medical workers had set up a temporary morgue at a medical tent at the road race and were treating patients with severed limbs and children with severe burns.

In the immediate aftermath of the explosions, Boston EMS personnel could be seen shuttling the injured out of the blast area on wheelchairs. Several of the victims were bleeding from the face. 

 A doctor who was in the medical tent about 150 yards away from the explosion said it looked like a "war zone," with "lots of blood," and said that all physicians were told to go to the scene and help the injured.

Boston police set off a third explosion before 4 p.m. and were sweeping the area, checking dozens of bags left behind by runners who evacuated the area after the explosions. Officials are also testing for chemicals to help determine what kind of device was used, according to police.

Attorney General Eric Holder was in touch with the FBI in Boston and President Obama was notified of the blasts. All of Boston's police force was ordered to report to duty. 

 Security precautions were taken elsewhere beyond Boston. In Washington, D.C., Pennsylvania Avenue in front of the White House was closed to pedestrians and there was heightened security.

In Boston, police told people in area of the blasts to avoid trash cans, according to witnesses.

The explosions erupted on what is usually a festive day in Boston. It is designated Patriots Day and most offices are closed for the celebration and the marathon.

Debris from the explosions could be seen scattered throughout the spectators stands and finish line area of the marathon as emergency personnel cleared the area.

Video of the explosions showed plumes of white smoke pouring into the air above the street where runners were.

More than 26,00 runners were registered to compete in this year's marathon. The marathon clock was at shortly after four hours at the time of the explosions, which is the average time it takes runners to complete the Boston race, potentially putting the greatest number of competitors at risk. 

-t

----------


## kcchiefs6465

They are saying that the Saudi national had leg injuries from an explosion. He is not a suspect. He is a witness. (person of interest) The interest lies in his nationality.

----------


## jim49er

People stealing marathon jackets,while others are just feet away critically injured.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hM7Ura6Q4w

----------


## MelissaWV

> People stealing marathon jackets,while others are just feet away critically injured.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hM7Ura6Q4w


Are those the jackets that a lot of the critically injured were wearing to avoid going into shock?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "This cowardly act will not be taken within stride," Boston Police Commissioner Ed Davis told reporters this evening. "We will turn every rock over to find the people who are responsible for this."


And the 4th Amendment be god damned.

----------


## Ekrub

If AJ was right every time he claimed something was a false flag, there would be no sin in this world. Get sick of these idiots like this dummy at the press conference. Not everything is a False Flag.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


I am all ears.

Pray, tell, what would like us *to* do?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Saying 144+ injured. 17 Critical.

----------


## NH4RonPaul

http://www.stableytimes.com/news/bos...m-accusations/

"Within days or weeks, well know who blew up the Boston Marathon. Was it a Muslim terrorist group like Al Qaeda trying to undermine the United States? Was it a *conservative white terrorist group like the Tea Party trying to show how much it loves America by blowing it up*?"

This of course makes NO sense when you consider we've tea partied since 2007 and garnered not so much as a parking ticket.

You just can't make up these liberal $#@!tars can you?

I'd say it was more likely a modern day (Obomba) terrorist friend William Ayers in the image of OWS who did more violence and damage than even those in the 1960s riots but never gets pinned for it in the press.. oh no, but the first thing that comes to these $#@!tards minds is patriots and tea party....

----------


## RickyJ

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


I was busy living today to be much concerned about anything else. Now I have to file my taxes so that will take up the rest of my day. What about you?

----------


## Weston White

> If AJ was right every time he claimed something was a false flag, there would be no sin in this world. Get sick of these idiots like this dummy at the press conference. Not everything is a False Flag.


And neither is everything a "terrorist" attack...  Thusly, a paradox or otherwise _cui prodest_.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

itshappening, with regards to Mike Adams saying it would take longer than an hour to dispose of a bomb, apparently they used a water cannon to disable them. I have seen that method used on Future Weapons and was very impressed. I wasn't sure if the Boston Bomb Squad had their hands on one. It definitely could be done a lot quicker than in an hour. I had started to respond to your earlier post but could not remember the name of the bomb disposer. Still can't, actually. (plus rep if someone knows what I'm talking about, it's been bugging me) This was recently reported on CNN.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> He does feed into the mistrust of government.


No $#@!, Sherlock.  I've always mistrusted government, and I wish more people would mistrust government.  That's why I support Alex Jones feeding into the mistrust of government.  Government should be mistrusted.

----------


## angelatc

> itshappening, with regards to Mike Adams saying it would take longer than an hour to dispose of a bomb, apparently they used a water cannon to disable them. I have seen that method used on Future Weapons and was very impressed. I wasn't sure if the Boston Bomb Squad had their hands on one. It definitely could be done a lot quicker than in an hour. I had started to respond to your earlier post but could not remember the name of the bomb disposer. Still can't, actually. (plus rep if someone knows what I'm talking about, it's been bugging me) This was recently reported on CNN.



The WSJ is reporting that none of the other devices that they suspected of being bombs turned out to be bombs.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> The WSJ is reporting that none of the other devices that they suspected of being bombs turned out to be bombs.


I haven't heard that yet. I wouldn't be surprised though. A lot of misinformation coming out from the whores who call themselves reporters. They will report anything just so they can say, "FIRST!" And they wonder how a lot of these conspiracy theories are fueled.

----------


## MarkoH

It’s rash to speculate at this point, but anyway ...

Five bombs in separate locations suggests a group was responsible rather than a lone nut.  That in turn suggests, though doesn’t necessarily imply, sophistication and competence.

Yet three of the five bombs were duds.

One possibility is that they were duds intentionally.  The duds’ existence increased the terror, yet minimized the casualties.  If the duds were intentional this means the act almost surely was “*homegrown*” – in the sense of perpetrated by the U.S. government or some other gang wanting to increase government power or keep the “War on Terrorism” going.  

Regarding Muslim terrorism, which is certainly a possibility, it’s the price of the U.S. having entered Israel’s wars in the Middle East.  If you enter a war, expect to be treated as a combatant.  

Was it worth it, is a question.

----------


## jkob

> It’s rash to speculate at this point, but anyway ...
> 
> Five bombs in separate locations suggests a group was responsible rather than a lone nut.  That in turn suggests, though doesn’t necessarily imply, sophistication and competence.
> 
> Yet three of the five bombs were duds.
> 
> One possibility is that they were duds intentionally.  The duds’ existence increased the terror, yet minimized the casualties.  If the duds were intentional this means the act almost surely was “*homegrown*” – in the sense of perpetrated by the U.S. government or some other gang wanting to increase government power or keep the “War on Terrorism” going.  
> 
> Regarding Muslim terrorism, which is certainly a possibility, it’s the price of the U.S. having entered Israel’s wars in the Middle East.  If you enter a war, expect to be treated as a combatant.  
> ...


I heard cellphone services was shut down and there has been a lot of speculation about cellphones being used to detonate the bombs so maybe those "dud" bombs were just never able to be detonated.

----------


## itshappening

Check out this blast video



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIAfyYQzZaM

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

either way.. some bad laws are going to be written because of this event.

----------


## angelatc

This is for AF:  I noticed this in the video, but there's a story about this man now.  He's 78, and the blast knocked him down.  He got up and finished the race.  What I noticed was this:



3 cops right there, but did any of them stop and help him up?

You already know what I'm going to say, right?



Boston's finest ran away, leaving a race official to help the man up.

----------


## jkob

To be fair to the cops, that was moments after a bomb went off and there were people literally blown to pieces.

----------


## angelatc

> To be fair to the cops, that was moments after a bomb went off and there were people literally blown to pieces.


To be fair? This was taken immediately after the blast, before anybody knew exactly what had happened.  In the first picture, they're not looking toward the blast.

----------


## Anti Federalist

* Is the Boston Marathon Bomber a Terrorist?*

Posted by Ryan W. McMaken on April 15, 2013 09:25 PM

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/135647.html

Various mini-cons on Twitter are trying to convince me that I'm supposed to be outraged that Obama did not immediately declare the Boston Marathon bombings acts of terrorism:





> Obama is refusing to call this a terrorist attack.
> 
>     — Matthew Boyle (@mboyle1) April 15, 2013


 

Declaring something terrorism is mostly a political act. It tells us nothing about the crime perpetrated, or even about the perpetrators. It does tell us how the regime feels about the perpetrators. For example, Anders Brevik, the pro-Isral, anti-Muslim Norwegian who gunned down dozens of teenagers and set off a bomb in central Oslo, is not a terrorist. He's a "mass murderer" not a terrorist. Nevermind that Brevik's acts were politically motivated, and he perpetrated his killings to achieve a political goal. Nope, Brevik's politics are "good," so he's not a terrorist. Muslims, of course, are automatically terrorists, as is anyone whose politics might be perceived as anti-Israel or "anti-government."

The whole point of labeling something "terrorism" is to win support for federal action against whichever group you can blame for the murderous acts being discussed. If the killing in question is simply a matter of "crime" then it might be possible for local law enforcement to simply handle it, or at least a federal law enforcement agency. On the other hand, if something is terrorism, well then, that demands federal laws, regulations, wars, bombs, and a host of other gigantic Acts of Government.

There's no objective measure of what's "terrorism" of course, and anyone can play this game.

April 19th is coming up, so I'm reminded of this picture of a bunch of terrorists who started shooting some heroic boys in uniform as they tried to enforce duly constituted gun-control laws:

----------


## Weston White

> Maybe we should ban bombs.  That would stop this from ever happening again.


This is something that has been bothering me since learning about this incident.

Really, we really need to demand a call to action from Senator Dianne Feinstein on this very issue.  Being that “civilian” manufacturing, transporting, and detonating of bomb like materials while in public has long been outlawed under federal statute, she truly needs to get down to the bottom of how something like this could have ever occurred.

Especially, since it is very much the case that the scope this very issue directly pertains to the present subject-matter she is attempting to railroad into ratification by the votes of our Legislature (i.e., by removing “assault weapons” and large capacity magazines—to which there are apparently Dems debating this issue that still seem to think are disposable throwaways—from the (subjugated) population no more shooting massacres will occur in our public schools, ever again).

While on a related note, it seems that prior to the series of explosions all those hundreds of Guardsman, TSA employees, militarized police offices, unmanned drones, and police video cameras were unable to capture even, one—NOT EVEN A SINGLE ONE—of the however-many (e.g., five?) bomb devices that were apparently positioned all around that very public area.

By any chance, is there going to be another similar event taking place on the 19th?  Was this incident merely a prelude?  Perhaps the economic collapse will enter into a full–swing acceleration or a secondary Newtown-like strike?

----------


## jkob

> To be fair? This was taken immediately after the blast, before anybody knew exactly what had happened.  In the first picture, they're not looking toward the blast.


there was another massive explosion about 15 seconds after the first blast, perhaps they're looking at that or thought they were under attack 

just hearing and seeing the explosions, it would be abundantly clear that there were worst injuries than being knocked over.

----------


## devil21

> So did anyone, you know, DO anything to try to take back the country today?  Other than put forth theories on an internet forum, I mean; obviously that's the most important thing.
> 
> No need to answer.  I'm sure that you have.  It would be downright silly to get so sidetracked by this that you ignored the legislative decisions already being handed down --- the ones you will undoubtedly complain about tomorrow.


Went to county GOP Executive Committee meeting this evening where several loyal Paulites were nominated to the Executive Board and will likely win those positions at the next convention.  Some of us kept our eyes on the prize!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks for posting that.

Gallows humor has me chuckling over it.

In the second picture, is that the orange and yellow blast wave from the second explosion or just a light and shading trick?




> This is for AF:  I noticed this in the video, but there's a story about this man now.  He's 78, and the blast knocked him down.  He got up and finished the race.  What I noticed was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 cops right there, but did any of them stop and help him up?
> 
> You already know what I'm going to say, right?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## angelatc

> I haven't heard that yet. I wouldn't be surprised though. A lot of misinformation coming out from the whores who call themselves reporters. They will report anything just so they can say, "FIRST!" And they wonder how a lot of these conspiracy theories are fueled.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...sj_share_tweet




> *Corrections & Amplifications*
> Counterterrorism officials found five additional suspect devices around the Boston area on Monday, but a law-enforcement official later said closer examinations led them to doubt that they were bombs. An earlier version of this article cited people briefed on the investigation saying officials believed they were undetonated explosive devices.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...sj_share_tweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Corrections & Amplifications
> Counterterrorism officials found five additional suspect devices around the Boston area on Monday, but a law-enforcement official later said closer examinations led them to doubt that they were bombs. An earlier version of this article cited people briefed on the investigation saying officials believed they were undetonated explosive devices.

----------


## angelatc

> there was another massive explosion about 15 seconds after the first blast, perhaps they're looking at that or thought they were under attack 
> 
> just hearing and seeing the explosions, it would be abundantly clear that there were worst injuries than being knocked over.



You can watch the video.  The first explosion knocked that guy down.  The cops ran by him, away from the blast.   They had no idea if anybody was hurt - they still didn't quite know what had happened.

The first reaction of most of us would be to help someone who had fallen down.  Not them.  Probably because they didn't have any latex gloves.  We're the untouchables, you know.

And yes AF, now that you mention it, I think that is the second blast in the second picture.

----------


## Qdog

> AJ was calling it a false flag within 30 minutes with zero evidence. The same thing he does for nearly every major event that happens. He is a joke.


Come, on.... My gut reaction immediately was that this is a false flag.  It fits the MO.  Gov agencies are the number 1 suspect until proven otherwise.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Police are searching an apartment in Revere, MA.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Seems convenient that something like this happens when liberty is gaining ground.. i bet they will pin it on some Rand Paul supporter crazy anti-government white guy.

----------


## Zarn Solen

We don't know who they are going to 'pin it on.'

----------


## Cody1

> Seems convenient that something like this happens when liberty is gaining ground.. i bet they will pin it on some Rand Paul supporter crazy anti-government white guy.


Where were you about 7 hours ago? Seriously about 10-15 pages were dedicated to that premise...on and off at least. Cue CNN for details

----------


## sailingaway

> Police are searching an apartment in Revere, MA.


*Reagan Conservative ‏@Ironfist_ now
#BREAKING: Federal search warrant is being executed at 5th floor apt 364 Ocean Ave in Revere, #MA*  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...-in-revere-ma/

----------


## angelatc

> *Reagan Conservative ‏@Ironfist_ now
> #BREAKING: Federal search warrant is being executed at 5th floor apt 364 Ocean Ave in Revere, #MA*  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...-in-revere-ma/


I wonder how sure they are about the 5th floor.  I don't want to Richard Jewell anybody, but of you Google that address, you can find a guy that's got a long history of breaking the law living on the 2nd floor.

----------


## sailingaway

*Doug Mataconis ‏@dmataconis now RT @frankthorpNBC: 78 year-old man knocked over by bomb at #Boston Marathon got up, and finished 2nd in his division:*  http://t.co/IX6ySzS7Qq

----------


## sailingaway

> I wonder how sure they are about the 5th floor.  I don't want to Richard Jewell anybody, but of you Google that address, you can find a guy that's got a long history of breaking the law living on the 2nd floor.


Don't know.

--

edit, if you go to the link, there are a couple of 'fifth floor' tweets and more: http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...-in-revere-ma/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Reagan Conservative ‏@Ironfist_ now
> #BREAKING: Federal search warrant is being executed at 5th floor apt 364 Ocean Ave in Revere, #MA*  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...-in-revere-ma/


The Matrix is getting quicker.

----------


## Ranger29860

> The Matrix is getting quicker.


OR if its the person of interest that they have in the hospitals apartment they may have just opened his wallet.

----------


## J_White

> I bet you it's a 'right wing extremist' on the loose with a pile of assault weapons.


yep, and he would also be anti-govt and probably anti - Federal reserve.
he might be a veteran also.

and i wont be surprised if some shady FBI informant type guy would seem to have helped in procuring some items, but would be easily ignored by the official investigation.

----------


## angelatc

> The Matrix is getting quicker.


Indeed.  They describe it as a Section 8 hellhole, and here's a list of tenants: http://www.addresses.com/addr/364+oc...e/revere+ma/p1

I hate giving Jim Hoft traffic.  And this is going to suck of it was a Muslim.

----------


## RickyJ

I think a lot of people are overlooking a group of which many really hates marathoners, really fat people.

----------


## MRK

> I think a lot of people are overlooking a group of which many really hates marathoners, really fat people.




I've notified the judge, he's writing a warrant for Weight Watchers right now. The motive is clear-cut.

----------


## angelatc

> I think a lot of people are overlooking a group of which many really hates marathoners, really fat people.


I think the inverse is probably more true.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Indeed.  They describe it as a Section 8 hellhole, and here's a list of tenants: http://www.addresses.com/addr/364+oc...e/revere+ma/p1


Heh, when I typed in *my* address:




> Please specify a valid address

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think the inverse is probably more true.


Yeah, I think you may be right.

----------


## jkob

Ugh, lefties ive come across are really hoping it was some "right wing extremist". Almost giddy at thought. Just sickening.

----------


## RickyJ

> Ugh, lefties ive come across are really hoping it was some "right wing extremist". Almost giddy at thought. Just sickening.


I hope they find out who really did it and not who they want to blame it for. But I know that is just a dream, they could care less who really did it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ugh, lefties ive come across are really hoping it was some "right wing extremist". Almost giddy at thought. Just sickening.


LOL - And, historically, it's more likely to be "lefties" doing the bombing.

----------


## RickyJ

> LOL - And, historically, it's more likely to be "lefties" doing the bombing.


It could have been a crazed veteran suffering from PTSD. They give them so many pills that it is a wonder they don't explode themselves.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Indeed.  They describe it as a Section 8 hellhole, and here's a list of tenants: http://www.addresses.com/addr/364+oc...e/revere+ma/p1
> 
> I hate giving Jim Hoft traffic.  And this is going to suck of it was a Muslim.


Do you pay for a subscription to that site? I can't find any addresses.

----------


## James Madison

> Ugh, lefties ive come across are really hoping it was some "right wing extremist". Almost giddy at thought. Just sickening.


Lefties salivating at the thought of a 'right wing extremist'

Righties creaming their pants at the thought of a 'muslim'

'round and 'round we go


I was at work all afternoon and evening so I missed a lot of the initial propaganda. Yay, me.

----------


## jkob

> Indeed.  They describe it as a Section 8 hellhole, and here's a list of tenants: http://www.addresses.com/addr/364+oc...e/revere+ma/p1
> 
> I hate giving Jim Hoft traffic.  And this is going to suck of it was a Muslim.


not PC but a lot of Ahmeds there

----------


## anaconda

> I don't get people most times.  Whats wrong with peace people?


No opportunity for police state control or profits for military contractors and bankers?

----------


## anaconda

> And this is going to suck of it was a Muslim.


I think we're seeing an accelerated shift to make domestic persons who respect the constitution the new boogeyman.

----------


## J_White

any further news on suspect ? or the CCTV that supposedly showed someone with backpack.

----------


## squarepusher

this should be fairly easy to track, they found undetonated bombs, so they can get a lot of clues from that, also camera footage of who put the bombs where and at what time, I suspect this should be solved pretty soon.  It seems like it was done by an amateur since there were undetonated bombs, and the ones that did go off didn't have a high casualty count.

----------


## cindy25

> We don't know who they are going to 'pin it on.'


Iran

----------


## JK/SEA

I'm so relieved we're getting our money's worth from DHS....

burp.

----------


## WM_in_MO

TSA Checkpoints, TSA Checkpoints everywhere.

----------


## No Free Beer

I'm in Massachusetts and the city of Boston has announced there will be random bag checks.

----------


## tod evans

> I'm in Massachusetts and the city of Boston has announced there will be random bag checks.


It's for your safety..

----------


## JK/SEA

> I'm in Massachusetts and the city of Boston has announced there will be random bag checks.


like putting up a traffic STOP sign after  a hundred T-bone crashes. Typical. I thought bag searches were SOP at large events...silly me, thinking again.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Stop whining jeez.
> 
> All you do is whine. 
> 
> We're trying to disseminate important information during an incident.
> 
> Some of it will be accurate some of it won't.  Leave us ALONE!


That's ironic.  Some could say the same thing about you whining about bitcoin all the time.

----------


## tod evans

Don't leave the store with hairspray and a Bic lighter in the same bag..

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> To be fair? This was taken immediately after the blast, before anybody knew exactly what had happened.  In the first picture, they're not looking toward the blast.


It is pretty fair to say that they could have easily recognized that there was something far worse happening than a man being knocked down.

----------


## madengr

So they actually had bomb sniffing dogs, etc, out before hand?  The bombs were in trash cans; which is the #1 location for a bomb.  So this proves it really is security theater.

----------


## angelatc

> Do you pay for a subscription to that site? I can't find any addresses.


No, it was a link from the neocon's blog.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We need to ban bombs.....

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> You can watch the video.  The first explosion knocked that guy down.  The cops ran by him, away from the blast.   They had no idea if anybody was hurt - they still didn't quite know what had happened.
> 
> The first reaction of most of us would be to help someone who had fallen down.  Not them.  Probably because they didn't have any latex gloves.  We're the untouchables, you know.
> 
> And yes AF, now that you mention it, I think that is the second blast in the second picture.


To make an assumption like that seems a little bit far-fetched.  I know most police don't have great character, but let's not be brash.

----------


## angelatc

> To make an assumption like that seems a little bit far-fetched.  I know most police don't have great character, but let's not be brash.


As usual, I have a better idea - let's not be apologists.  It isn't an assumption.  You can watch the video and see for yourself.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> As usual, I have a better idea - let's not be apologists.  It isn't an assumption.  You can watch the video and see for yourself.


I meant the assumption that they had no reason to believe the man on the ground wasn't a top priority when there were bombs going off.

----------


## V3n

Sorry - too much here to read close to 700 posts.. but has it been covered - or did anyone else notice - the FIRST question at one of the press conferences last night was: 

"Is this another false flag to take away more of our civil liberties?"

That was awesome!

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Sorry - too much here to read close to 700 posts.. but has it been covered - or did anyone else notice - the FIRST question at one of the press conferences last night was: 
> 
> "Is this another false flag to take away more of our civil liberties?"
> 
> That was awesome!


Not sure if it was brought up, but here is what you are talking about....

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-hec...staged-attack/

----------


## paulbot24

Just read an article on Yahoo that explained that the federal government is "allowed to lie" when asked questions about false flag operations. They likened it to the myth that somehow still persists that undercover cops must tell you they are a cop if you ask. The federal government can *lie* to us when they feel it is their best interests? LOL. Thanks Yahoo.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sorry - too much here to read close to 700 posts.. but has it been covered - or did anyone else notice - the FIRST question at one of the press conferences last night was: 
> 
> "Is this another false flag to take away more of our civil liberties?"
> 
> That was awesome!


That was Dan Bidondi.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just read an article on Yahoo that explained that the federal government is "allowed to lie" when asked questions about false flag operations. They likened it to the myth that somehow still persists that undercover cops must tell you they are a cop if you ask. The federal government can *lie* to us when they feel it is their best interests? LOL. Thanks Yahoo.


Linky plz.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm in Massachusetts and the city of Boston has announced there will be random bag checks.


4th Amendment, what 4th Amendment?

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Not sure if it was brought up, but here is what you are talking about....
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-hec...staged-attack/


Not a particularly flattering write-up. Of course, after 9/11, when a republican was in the oval office, the left couldn't stop talking about 9/11 being a ruse to take away our civil liberties. So let's just chock this one up to partisan hackery.

----------


## tod evans

> Linky plz.


No link but.........

The government and its agents are not only permitted to lie, they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us".....

Over and over in the F3D.........[Law books]

----------


## paulbot24

> Linky plz.


Here you go.

----------


## KingNothing

> No link but.........
> 
> The government and its agents are not only permitted to lie, they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us".....
> 
> Over and over in the F3D.........[Law books]


No they aren't.

----------


## tod evans

> No they aren't.


Ever read a law book?

I have.

If you want to blow smoke choose a different ass.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No they aren't.


Oh, yes, they are.

That has been adjudicated many times.

False information to lead to arrest and conviction is very common, almost universal.

----------


## JK/SEA

Peter King..''it was either Al Queda or homegrown terrorists''  say this 3 times real fast and you will believe it.

----------


## pcosmar

> No they aren't.


Do cops sell dope?

Is that not a crime on the books?

Your trolling is really lame.

----------


## donnay

> That was Dan Bidondi.



https://www.facebook.com/TruthRadio

We all need to become Dan Bidondi's!!!!  God Bless Dan for having the courage to stand up for liberty!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here you go.


Thanks!

----------


## moostraks

> I'm so relieved we're getting our money's worth from DHS....
> 
> burp.


oh dear...it seems we have been too tight fisted in regards to funding and constitutional rights. In order for DHS to prevent situations such as this we must realize the gov't will need to operate as it sees fit and we are all going to have to dig a little deeper into our savings to pay for the increase in security measures. Anyone who complains must be seen as a threat to the village and will be dealt with accordingly.

----------


## phill4paul

FBI press conference coming up.... 9:40am est.

----------


## paulbot24

> oh dear...it seems we have been too tight fisted in regards to funding and constitutional rights. In order for DHS to prevent situations such as this we must realize the gov't will need to operate as it sees fit and we are all going to have to dig a little deeper into our savings to pay for the increase in security measures. Anyone who complains must be seen as a threat to the village and will be dealt with accordingly.


If this is the village, can I be the official village idiot?

----------


## Anti Federalist

* When They Fail, We Pay*

Posted by Lew Rockwell on April 16, 2013 07:19 AM

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/135669.html

Another government failure day, this time in Boston. 

Murders and maimings unprevented, despite vast cop armies, the military, federal agencies, drones, human and electronic spying, and a nearly unlimited budget.

 So government and its little helpers in the media are demanding that our civil liberties and incomes be *further* diminished, because of government's total failure.

----------


## angelatc

> No they aren't.


Yeah, they are.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> https://www.facebook.com/TruthRadio
> 
> We all need to become Dan Bidondi's!!!!  God Bless Dan for having the courage to stand up for liberty!


I like this observant comment from Bidondi's FB page:




> answering "i don't know, not sure, don't have all the facts, we'll have to wait and see, reports unconfirmed..." etc. then when you asked your question "NO!!!!!" lol

----------


## KingNothing

> Yeah, they are.


"they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""



No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.

----------


## donnay

> No they aren't.


Did Hitler lie?
Did Stalin lie?
Did Mao lie?

Did Iraq have WMD?
Did Iraq have anything to do with 9/11?
Did government sell guns to Mexico?

How many innocent people have been sitting in jail because of the lies?

----------


## angelatc

> "they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.



Almost every terror plot uncovered by the FBI has been created by the FBI.   I'm not a conspiracy person, but that's just that.

Narcotics cops are allowed to do drugs, and undercover cops are allowed to do all kinds of things while pursuing their bigger fish.

----------


## angelatc

Press conference - no unexploded devices found, no reason to think there's a continuing threat.

----------


## steph3n

> we've got the big murder case in Texas with its links to Colorado
> and the prison system skinheads. the 2 bombs weren't thought
> to be too sophisticated but they did injure and possibly kill people.
> I think Homeland Security wants to rule out Al-Quaeda before the
> flights out of Logan go back to normal. the T-service between Park 
> and Kenmore is closed on the Green line. ABC's channel 5 + CBS's
> channel 4 are also covering this & aren't airing their regular schedule.


Just to clear things up, no we don't. That was a media smear job of the highest order. It was the former JP all along

----------


## tod evans

> "they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.


Have you ever been in a federal courtroom?

Have you ever sat on a federal grand jury?

Have you even spent 10 minutes speaking to a defense lawyer?

Have you ever read the redacted version of "facts" printed in law books?


My ol' wrinkled ass doesn't need the smoke. Blow elsewhere.

----------


## paulbot24

> "they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.


You believe this when Eric Holder is still head of the *Justice* Department after Operation Fast and Furious? Not just a few bad apples, an *entire* *department*, ironically called the Justice Dept, commits itself to an Operation which repeatedly broke numerous state,federal, and international laws. This was top-down corruption of the highest order. If various agents within the Justice Department refused to take part in this, or became whistle blowers, they would have been threatened and disciplined for defying their superiors and told they were doing something they "aren't allowed to do." If they still refused to take part, where do you think they are now?

----------


## thoughtomator

> "they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.


Are you just playing devil's advocate, or are you always this stunningly naive?

----------


## affa

> Are you just playing devil's advocate, or are you always this stunningly naive?


He's not stunningly naive.  He's consistently on the side of the 'media version' of events, insulting and ridiculing anyone who even considers anything else a possibility.    While in most cases that would be stunningly naive, it's more likely he's actively and intentionally disingenuous.

----------


## Acala

> "they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.


Cops buy and sell drugs and illegal weapons in sting operations ALL THE TIME.  It is SOP.  They conspire to engage in every kind of crime, from murder to distributing stolen goods ALL THE TIME.  It is SOP.  They dress up like prostitutes and offer prohibited services or act as "johns" and solicit ALL THE TIME.  It is SOP.  These would all be crimes if you did them.  And I am not even addressing the million different little crimes they commit just as a matter of routine - running red lights, obstructing traffic, etc.

----------


## KingNothing

> Are you just playing devil's advocate, or are you always this stunningly naive?



No, it is semantics.  They do illegal things, but it isn't because they are allowed to do them.  It is because they are not prosecuted.

----------


## KingNothing

> Almost every terror plot uncovered by the FBI has been created by the FBI.   I'm not a conspiracy person, but that's just that.
> 
> Narcotics cops are allowed to do drugs, and undercover cops are allowed to do all kinds of things while pursuing their bigger fish.



I'm not sure why you think those things are crimes, though.  FBI and police are allowed to do these things.  They are not illegal.  

If a cop murders someone in cold blood, not in the line of duty, will he be charged if he is caught?  In most instances, yes.  He will.  He is not allowed to commit a crime, just because he is a cop.  In far too many situations they are not prosecuted for their crimes because they are friends with connected people and whatnot, but that doesn't mean that their actions were legal.  It just means they weren't prosecuted.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What happened with the rumors about the library explosion and other devices being found? Any of that confirmed today, or was it just panic?

----------


## angelatc

> I'm not sure why you think those things are crimes, though.  FBI and police are allowed to do these things.  They are not illegal.  
> 
> If a cop murders someone in cold blood, not in the line of duty, will he be charged if he is caught?  In most instances, yes.  He will.  He is not allowed to commit a crime, just because he is a cop.  In far too many situations they are not prosecuted for their crimes because they are friends with connected people and whatnot, but that doesn't mean that their actions were legal.  It just means they weren't prosecuted.


Now you're being silly.  Nobody said or implied that everything the cops do is above the law.

And why aren't they prosecuted?

It isn't illegal for them, but it is illegal for us.  And if it is illegal for them, they aren't allowed but they aren't prosecuted.   If they aren't prosecuted, it means they are allowed to do such things.  

Tempted to take a name calling demerit for the team right now..

----------


## kathy88

> And why aren't they prosecuted?
> 
> It isn't illegal for them, but it is illegal for us.  And if it is illegal for them, they aren't allowed but they aren't prosecuted.   If they aren't prosecuted, it means they are allowed to do such things.  
> 
> Tempted to take a name calling demerit for the team right now..


I've been biting my.... fingers as well.

----------


## angelatc

> What happened with the rumors about the library explosion and other devices being found? Any of that confirmed today, or was it just panic?



The other devices were not explosives, and the library was just an electrical fire.

----------


## KingNothing

> Now you're being silly.  Nobody said or implied that everything the cops do is above the law.
> 
> And why aren't they prosecuted?
> 
> It isn't illegal for them, but it is illegal for us.  And if it is illegal for them, they aren't allowed but they aren't prosecuted.   If they aren't prosecuted, it means they are allowed to do such things.  
> 
> Tempted to take a name calling demerit for the team right now..



No, you're absolutely missing the point.  This is semantics, and I'm not even begging the question.  If a person is allowed to do something, it is not a crime for them to do it.  Period.  If a cop is allowed to dress as a prostitute to find willing Johns, it is not a crime for a cop to dress as a prostitute to find willing Johns.  The law allows for such activities to take place.  When a cop performs that activity, a cop is not breaking the law. 

And it isn't as though the cop is actually selling sex for a profit.  You could argue that they're doing something worse, though -- trying to imprison people who just want to buy something that is legal to get for free.

When a cop gets hammered and goes home from the bar and beats his wife to death, he committed a crime.  It was not legal for him to do that.  Whether he gets prosecuted or not -he almost certainly would be prosecuted- is another story.  

The point is that you can't just change the definition of a word.  Either an action performed by an individual is legal, or it isn't.  Because you feel something should be illegal for another to do, does not make it so.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm not sure why you think those things are crimes, though.  FBI and police are allowed to do these things.  They are not illegal.


It is entrapment, which is technically illegal.

Many years ago, undercover narcotics officers couldn't lie when they were asked if they were cops.  No laws changed - just that the courts said it was ok after all. 

And in a similar vein, there was no penalty for not telling the truth to the cops.  Now, they've changed things around so that they're allowed to lie to us, but we're going to jail if we lie to them. 

If you're ok with that, though, it doesn't surprise me on the least.

----------


## phill4paul

News reporting explosives contained in pressure cookers w/ ball bearings....

http://nfttu.blogspot.com/2006/03/pr...ker-bombs.html



Ever notice that even terrorist seem get involved with "fads?" It seems that the latest is a new type of improvised explosive device that is all too common in the area of the Indian subcontinent. The pressure cooker bomb is becoming the terrorist's weapon of preference. Here's something from the New Dehli Newspaper, the Hindu:

Terrorists trained in making pressure cooker bombs

NEW DELHI: Terrorists in camps purportedly operating along the Baluchistan border between Pakistan and Afghanistan are being trained in making and exploding pressure cooker bombs, which were used in the Delhi blasts last year and at least in two explosions in Varanasi this past Tuesday.

During interrogation, Mohammad Ibrahim, who was arrested for his involvement in the Special Task Force office blast in Hyderabad in October last, allegedly disclosed that he along with several others from Hyderabad and Ahmedabad had been sent to the Baluchistan border camp via Bangladesh to undergo training in the handling of explosives, arms and ammunition.

The "course" also included the manufacturing of pressure cooker bombs fitted with clock-timer, similar to the one used in the improvised explosive device defused at Godolia in Varanasi on Tuesday.


If you Google "pressure cooker bomb" you will find there's a huge number of attacks carried out using this type of device. What is it about a pressure cooker that makes it so suitable for this use? Some of the article say that it's because security people often don't check them carefully because they are so common. Really? Are that that many pressure cookers out there crossing Indian and Nepalese border checkpoints that they have become invisible to agents?


I'm pretty sure that the security screeners in the US are clued into this. In fact, The Department of Homeland Security issued a warning a while back about such devices. They issued a guideline in February 2004 about them. According to DHS,

Typically, these bombs are made by placing TNT or other explosives in a pressure
cooker and attaching a blasting cap at the top of the pressure cooker. 
  The size of the blast depends on the size of the pressure cooker and the amount of
explosive placed inside. 
  Pressure cooker bombs are made with readily available materials and can be as simple or as complex as the
builder decides. These types of devices can be initiated using simple electronic components including, but not limited to, digital watches, garage door openers, cell phones or pagers.
As a common cooking utensil, the pressure cooker is often overlooked when
searching vehicles, residences or merchandise crossing the U.S. Borders.

----------


## angelatc

> No, you're absolutely missing the point.  This is semantics, and I'm not even begging the question.  If a person is allowed to do something, it is not a crime for them to do it. .



Look - I can split hairs too.  Just because they aren't prosecuted, doesn't mean it isn't a crime.  

I stole your wallet.  You can't prove it, so I didn't commit a crime.  Liberal-think.

----------


## KingNothing

> It is entrapment, which is technically illegal.


No, it may not actually be entrapment.  Entrapment requires more than just presenting the opportunity to commit a crime.  




> And in a similar vein, there was no penalty for not telling the truth to the cops.  Now, they've changed things around so that they're allowed to lie to us, but we're going to jail if we lie to them. 
> 
> If you're ok with that, though, it doesn't surprise me on the least.


Typical response.

----------


## angelatc

> News reporting explosives contained in pressure cookers w/ ball bearings....
> 
> http://nfttu.blogspot.com/2006/03/pr...ker-bombs.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that even terrorist seem get involved with "fads?" It seems that the latest is a new type of improvised explosive device that is all too common in the area of the Indian subcontinent. The pressure cooker bomb is becoming the terrorist's weapon of preference. Here's something from the New Dehli Newspaper, the Hindu:
> 
> Terrorists trained in making pressure cooker bombs
> ...



Ban pressure cookers ASAP!  There's no second amendment right to a pressure cooker.

----------


## KingNothing

> Look - I can split hairs too.  Just because they aren't prosecuted, doesn't mean it isn't a crime.  
> 
> I stole your wallet.  You can't prove it, so I didn't commit a crime.  Liberal-think.


If I didn't already know that you were a woman, your total inability to reason through this argument would provide plenty of evidence.

You just keep bringing up points that absolutely do not matter in the context of this discussion.  "I stole your wallet. You can't prove it, so I didn't commit a crime. Liberal-think."  Really?  That's your take-away?


"Just because they aren't prosecuted, doesn't mean it isn't a crime. "  <-- If they commit a crime and aren't prosecuted, it is a failing of the justice system.  If they do NOT commit a crime per the law and are not prosecuted, it is not a failing of the justice system.  If they commit an act that you feel should be a crime, but the law does not recognize it as such, you should work to change the law.

You can't just say "they shouldn't be allowed to do that, so it is illegal."  If they ARE allowed to do it, it is NOT illegal.

----------


## V3n

Outsider observation:  I think you both are saying the same thing and arguing about it.

::ducks::

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Dem congress critters are blaming sequester cuts on DHS's failure to detect and prevent the bombing... 

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The other devices were not explosives, and the library was just an electrical fire.


Typical. Got to love how that Police Commissioner got up there and talked about the "attack" at the Library.

----------


## Czolgosz

Call me crazy, but I'm no longer empathetic towards America's trouble w/ people trying to blow it up.

----------


## sailingaway

> Call me crazy, but I'm no longer empathetic towards America's trouble w/ people trying to blow it up.


I am.  I am empathetic to all innocent civilians mowed down or injured by those types who think hurting innocent civilians is ok.  Here or abroad. Those people watching a race who had limbs amputated and those children who had nails and BBs taken out of them absolutely have my empathy.

That does not prevent rational evaluation of foreign policy and due process.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> "they are permitted to commit crimes in order to bring a suspect to "Just-Us""
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Can cops lie to suspects? Yes. Do they act in ways that we would find reprehensible and immoral on occasion (or even often)?  Yes.  But they are not permitted to commit crimes.  If someone is allowed to do something, it isn't a crime.  When they do things that they are not allowed to do, it is illegal.  Whether they are prosecuted or not is a different story, but they aren't allowed to do things that... they aren't allowed to do.


*facepalm*

Such naivete.  Police officers are very rarely prosecuted.  It is hardly fair to say that they are not allowed to do certain things when they have the express approval of their department in doing things that are illegal.  They burned Dorner's cabin down without a trial.  They kill people and don't face any consequences.  They speed regularly and they are not pulled over.  In fact, they are permitted to speed in order to catch someone who is speeding because that person is NOT allowed to speed.  The standards are different, no matter how you look at it.  Even the most minor things we assume it's okay for a police officer to do these days when, if a mundane did it, they would get hard time for their crimes.  Even if they are not technically allowed to break the law, which in many cases, they are, it is pretty redundant to point that out when the law is effectively defunct because even if their department knows what they did, not a damn thing will be done.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

*What the hell is this?* https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2970918888111
Video shows body part (or some bloody thing) then disappears after man walks by?
Actually, the object that remains is part of the original before he walks by.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> No, you're absolutely missing the point.  This is semantics, and I'm not even begging the question.  If a person is allowed to do something, it is not a crime for them to do it.  Period.  If a cop is allowed to dress as a prostitute to find willing Johns, it is not a crime for a cop to dress as a prostitute to find willing Johns.  The law allows for such activities to take place.  When a cop performs that activity, a cop is not breaking the law. 
> 
> And it isn't as though the cop is actually selling sex for a profit.  You could argue that they're doing something worse, though -- trying to imprison people who just want to buy something that is legal to get for free.
> 
> When a cop gets hammered and goes home from the bar and beats his wife to death, he committed a crime.  It was not legal for him to do that.  Whether he gets prosecuted or not -he almost certainly would be prosecuted- is another story.  
> 
> The point is that you can't just change the definition of a word.  Either an action performed by an individual is legal, or it isn't.  Because you feel something should be illegal for another to do, does not make it so.


So what you're saying is that whatever cops do defines the law?  So the law could change at any moment based on what cops find acceptable to do?  

What you seem to be saying is that, when cops are not on duty and they commit a crime, it is illegal.  When they are on duty and everything they do is illegal for the general public to do, it is not illegal for them?  

I don't remember any clause in any law saying it's legal for cops to do something that is illegal when they are on duty.  The point is that the police did not change the law when they started doing illegal activities as part of SOP.  They just started doing it and people accepted it, even though it was still illegal.

----------


## CPUd

> *What the hell is this?* https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2970918888111
> Video shows body part (or some bloody thing) then disappears after man walks by?
> Actually, the object that remains is part of the original before he walks by.


Adobe After Effects.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> It is entrapment, which is technically illegal.
> 
> Many years ago, undercover narcotics officers couldn't lie when they were asked if they were cops.  No laws changed - just that the courts said it was ok after all. 
> 
> And in a similar vein, there was no penalty for not telling the truth to the cops.  Now, they've changed things around so that they're allowed to lie to us, but we're going to jail if we lie to them. 
> 
> If you're ok with that, though, it doesn't surprise me on the least.


To be fair, the courts have jurisprudence, so any ruling they make becomes law for their jurisdiction.  There are better examples.

----------


## tod evans

> *What the hell is this?* https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2970918888111
> Video shows body part (or some bloody thing) then disappears after man walks by?
> Actually, the object that remains is part of the original before he walks by.


Propaganda arm of government...

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> What happened with the rumors about the library explosion and other devices being found? Any of that confirmed today, or was it just panic?


They weren't rumors, they were confirmed by police and reported by local and national media. Just as with OKC, et al disasters, as soon as the FBI takes control of the investigation, the media falls in line with "the FBI says no other bombs or devices were found." Yesterday was like deja vu for me, as I remember similarly watching the OKC coverage as it happened that morning, including repeated confirmations by local police, firefighters, EOD, and building security about multiple bombs being found strapped to columns. As soon as the feds took over handling the media, it flipped to one bomb, one nut, no other bombs or suspects. The false flag planners never change their MO when it comes to cover-ups.

----------


## devil21

> Propaganda arm of government...


It's a flag on the ground, best I can tell.  probably on a string and got pulled out of the picture by something going on behind, probably the scaffolding being moved.  Is a weird video but it doesn't "disappear", you can see it move.

----------


## The Northbreather

> No, you're absolutely missing the point.  This is semantics, and I'm not even begging the question.  If a person is allowed to do something, it is not a crime for them to do it.  Period.  If a cop is allowed to dress as a prostitute to find willing Johns, it is not a crime for a cop to dress as a prostitute to find willing Johns.  The law allows for such activities to take place.  When a cop performs that activity, a cop is not breaking the law. 
> 
> And it isn't as though the cop is actually selling sex for a profit.  You could argue that they're doing something worse, though -- trying to imprison people who just want to buy something that is legal to get for free.
> 
> When a cop gets hammered and goes home from the bar and beats his wife to death, he committed a crime.  It was not legal for him to do that.  Whether he gets prosecuted or not -he almost certainly would be prosecuted- is another story.  
> 
> The point is that you can't just change the definition of a word.  Either an action performed by an individual is legal, or it isn't.  Because you feel something should be illegal for another to do, does not make it so.


I think you're missing the point.

Fact is, the higher up the chain you go the more forgiveness you are given for "good crimes" under a collectivist system.

Hell, once your the president daily murder becomes justified, and everything in between. As long as you do these crimes for the "greater good of our people" than its ok.

----------


## KingNothing

> Hell, once your the president daily murder becomes justified, and everything in between. As long as you do these crimes for the "greater good of our people" than its ok.



If the president beat his wife and got caught, it would not be legal.  He might not be prosecuted, but his actions would not be legal.  Might people effectively cover for him?  Yes.  But a lack of successful prosecution does not make an act legal.


There are things that police officers can legally do that the rest of us cannot legally do.  This argument is mind-numbing, and it absolutely does not beg the question to make that claim, as my religious friend suggested several posts back because it is not the same as saying "a cop acted, so therefore the action was legal."  I am saying that "if an action is legal for an individual to take and an individual takes that action, the individual did not commit a crime."  And the corollary to that statement is then "if an action is illegal for an individual to take and an individual takes that action and is not prosecuted, the individual still committed a crime."

I'm actually frightened by how many people are getting lost in this argument.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Might I ask what difference does it make whether it is legal or not if you aren't prosecuted for it?

For all intents and purposes, it might as well have been legal.

----------


## The Northbreather

> If the president beat his wife and got caught, it would not be legal.  He might not be prosecuted, but his actions would not be legal.  Might people effectively cover for him?  Yes.  But a lack of successful prosecution does not make an act legal.
> 
> 
> There are things that police officers can legally do that the rest of us cannot legally do.  This argument is mind-numbing, and it absolutely does not beg the question to make that claim, as my religious friend suggested several posts back because it is not the same as saying "a cop acted, so therefore the action was legal."  I am saying that "if an action is legal for an individual to take and an individual takes that action, the individual did not commit a crime."  And the corollary to that statement is then "if an action is illegal for an individual to take and an individual takes that action and is not prosecuted, the individual still committed a crime."
> 
> I'm actually frightened by how many people are getting lost in this argument.


Nobody is lost. 

You are being quite petty and are being called out on it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They weren't rumors, they were confirmed by police and reported by local and national media. Just as with OKC, et al disasters, as soon as the FBI takes control of the investigation, the media falls in line with "the FBI says no other bombs or devices were found." Yesterday was like deja vu for me, as I remember similarly watching the OKC coverage as it happened that morning, including repeated confirmations by local police, firefighters, EOD, and building security about multiple bombs being found strapped to columns. As soon as the feds took over handling the media, it flipped to one bomb, one nut, no other bombs or suspects. The false flag planners never change their MO when it comes to cover-ups.


We'll have to agree to disagree on this. The story changes over time once the hysteria and rumors are explained or disproven. Rumors and panic flow freely, even among the Police and media during these events.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> We'll have to agree to disagree on this. The story changes over time once the hysteria and rumors are explained or disproven. Rumors and panic flow freely, even among the Police and media during these events.


Zippyjuan had a quote from the library that an explosion did not go off and that it was a simple electrical fire while the Commissioner was still giving his press conference. About 35 minutes later BPD announced that it was indeed, just an electrical fire. I agree with your post and was just adding a little more information to your previous question of what ever happened to additional bombs or a bomb exploding at JFK library. As I see it, the Commissioner was rushed into giving a press conference before they had all the facts. (pretty much any facts, actually) He made a few assumptions, and a few weren't correct.

----------


## dillo

> They weren't rumors, they were confirmed by police and reported by local and national media. Just as with OKC, et al disasters, as soon as the FBI takes control of the investigation, the media falls in line with "the FBI says no other bombs or devices were found." Yesterday was like deja vu for me, as I remember similarly watching the OKC coverage as it happened that morning, including repeated confirmations by local police, firefighters, EOD, and building security about multiple bombs being found strapped to columns. As soon as the feds took over handling the media, it flipped to one bomb, one nut, no other bombs or suspects. The false flag planners never change their MO when it comes to cover-ups.


In this age of cell phones, you would think somebody would take some pictures.  You would also have to safely assume that the FBI knows this and would be stupid to come out this early with a blatant cover up when there could literally be 100s of contradictory hard evidence out there.

----------


## Lucille

> Ban pressure cookers ASAP!  There's no second amendment right to a pressure cooker.


I just bought one a few weeks ago!  I suppose I'm on another list, and am half expecting thugs to show up to my door to interrogate me over my recent purchase (after they shoot the dog, of course).

----------


## BSU kid

This is a picture of the Saudi guy who is a "witness", despite the fact his house was searched. Also likely the guy caught in the park.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> This is a picture of the Saudi guy who is a "witness", despite the fact his house was searched. Also likely the guy caught in the park.


That's a nice gun. They said he had wounds to his legs. If it was a suicide bombing he would probably have been killed. I don't understand how he got the wounds to his leg. They are painting a narrative with the picture they released. Is this the only one of him?

----------


## DGambler

So he's holding a gun, big deal... Google Image Search of "Me Holding a Gun".

Lot's of people do it, as evidenced by a simple Google Image Search (link above).

----------


## VoteRandPaul2016

> So he's holding a gun, big deal... https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...kjkoz0BPG5gfgL


So was he

----------


## Ranger29860

> This is a picture of the Saudi guy who is a "witness", despite the fact his house was searched. Also likely the guy caught in the park.


The also came out and said

1. He was injured by the bomb. Severely enough to be hospitalized. 
2. Was completely cooperative. 
3. Was cleared after they searched his apartment.

I think what happened here is they saw a brown guy and just made the assumption that he must have been involved.

----------


## DGambler

> So was he

----------


## georgiaboy

and him:

----------


## DGambler

> and him:


We could do this all day

----------


## BSU kid

I actually like his gun, I wonder how much his oil baron family paid for that thing. Looks gold plated, no?

----------


## sailingaway

> I actually like his gun, I wonder how much his oil baron family paid for that thing. Looks gold plated, no?


Looks nuts to me.  Like a Barbie gun.  Whatever he prefers, though, if he paid for it.  

I have liked some of the fancy wild west ones I've seen but that is mostly grips and engraving. Functional.

----------


## mac_hine

Nevermind

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Break out the tin foil hats folks....


sorry but a really $#@!ty, blurry jpeg in 2013 is not going to convince me of a conspiracy. Need to see two videos instead.

----------


## kathy88

> Ban pressure cookers ASAP!  There's no second amendment right to a pressure cooker.


hannitys talking about crock pots full of explosives. What a buffoon. He said terrorist 47 times in 30 minutes.

----------


## sailingaway

> hannitys talking about crock pots full of explosives. What a buffoon. He said terrorist 47 times in 30 minutes.


He has a talent for that sort of thing.

----------


## paulbot24

> hannitys talking about crock pots full of explosives. What a buffoon. He said terrorist 47 times in 30 minutes.


Crock sounds appropriate here.

----------


## dannno

> hannitys talking about crock pots full of explosives. What a buffoon. He said terrorist 47 times in 30 minutes.


That's why he was hired on September 10, 2001.




> The Sean Hannity Show began national syndication on September 10, 2001, on over 500 stations nationwide.

----------


## phill4paul

I wonder why there is no picture or vid of the perp yet. The type of bomb used and the black duffle bags or backpacks that are now said to have been used would be an easy find for video it seems.
  I also wonder if any cameras were at that location. The only info I have found about Bostons surveillance system lead me to this link.

http://www.privacysos.org/CCTV-Boston

  Also of relevance is this declaration on this page.........




> Note: the federal government assisted Boston in setting up a CCTV monitoring and backbone system at the Federal building in advance of the Democratic National Convention in Boston in 2004. The UASI cameras expansion builds off of that network. As a result, federal agencies have access to the feeds from the cameras throughout the metro Boston region

----------


## CPUd

> I wonder why there is no picture or vid of the perp yet. The type of bomb used and the black duffle bags or backpacks that are now said to have been used would be an easy find for video it seems.
>   I also wonder if any cameras were at that location. The only info I have found about Bostons surveillance system lead me to this link.
> 
> http://www.privacysos.org/CCTV-Boston
> 
>   Also of relevance is this declaration on this page.........


They probably have pictures and video by now.  They won't release them until they locate the suspect(s), or the suspect is on the run and they need more info from the public.

----------


## Sola_Fide

I talked to a defense contractor today and he thinks the pressure cooker type bomb is a sign that it is a Weather Underground style, left wing attack.

----------


## Weston White

lolchopper, I think the use of quotation marks around the word _reporter_ is rather amusing, like they are within the professional class of a doctor or are scholarly.  Well sir, he claims to be a "disc jockey"... hahaa, now isn't that a hoot!  Please heir Howard Stern, give me a break!

----------


## DGambler

> sorry but a really $#@!ty, blurry jpeg in 2013 is not going to convince me of a conspiracy. Need to see two videos instead.



It's pretty obvious it's the same woman and same picture.... what are the details surrounding this story?

----------


## Petar

> It's pretty obvious it's the same woman and same picture.... what are the details surrounding this story?


Someone messed up and posted the wrong photo, either on purpose or on accident. Not sure if it was really on TV or not.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Someone messed up and posted the wrong photo, either on purpose or on accident. Not sure if it was really on TV or not.


Yeah, it really would have helped if they hadn't cropped the time out of the second photograph.

FaF imho. Moxnews would probably have it recorded if it did air.

----------


## MarkoH

An animated graph of drone attacks in Pakistan alone:
www.drones.pitchinteractive.com
produced by
www.thebureauinvestigates.com

Last week there was an Obamadrone attack in Afganistan which killed 12 children.  A friend of mine in Boston  who had been 100 feet away from where the first bomb exploded and only five minutes before he and his girlfriend had gone to the Copley Plaza Hotel behind the Public Library in order to use the bathroom!  tells me his first thought was that the Marathon attack might have been by a Moslem student in reaction to the drone attacks, that the one last week was the trigger.  

To go off on a tangent:  If so, what is that Moslem doing studying here  for the most part at U.S. taxpayer expense  if he has good reason to hate the U.S. government and the stupid, ignorant Americans who cluelessly support it?

----------


## KingNothing

> I talked to a defense contractor today and he thinks the pressure cooker type bomb is a sign that it is a Weather Underground style, left wing attack.



We haven't heard ANYTHING about a political motive here, which is why it wouldn't remotely surprise me if the attack was done by a left-winger.

My suspicion is that if the media or progressive pols had an feeling it was a RWNJ, we'd all know about it already.  Since we know nothing, well....

----------


## July

> We haven't heard ANYTHING about a political motive here, which is why it wouldn't remotely surprise me if the attack was done by a left-winger.
> 
> My suspicion is that if the media or progressive pols had an feeling it was a RWNJ, we'd all know about it already.  Since we know nothing, well....


The only political motives I'm hearing pretty much on all of the major networks is the suggestion that it was possibly homegrown, and possibly significant being on Patriots Day/tax day in Boston, close to the anniversary of the Oklahoma city bombing... So either the media is hoping it was homegrown and a right winger, and wants to hint at that scenario, or it's some form of misdirection as such... which means it was very probably neither homegrown nor a right wing nut job. Could be left wing nutjob, but that's still assuming it was necessarily "homegrown" and I'm still skeptical of that as well.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I don't see it being a right winger. If it was, it would've been a government building, not a marathon.

----------


## pcosmar

> We haven't heard ANYTHING about a political motive here, which is why it wouldn't remotely surprise me if the attack was done by a left-winger.
> 
> My suspicion is that if the media or progressive pols had an feeling it was a RWNJ, we'd all know about it already.  Since we know nothing, well....


If it was a "Political Statement",,, Where is the statement?
Where is the Demand?

There is been no claim by any groups or individual. 

Ponder that.

----------


## CPUd

> It's pretty obvious it's the same woman and same picture.... what are the details surrounding this story?



My bet is that the station pulled the wrong file photo.  The page at snopes is keeping a running list along with the other stuff:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/boston.asp

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

http://money.cnn.com/2013/04/17/news...source=cnn_bin




> [...] Three people were killed at the Boston Marathon on Monday, including an 8-year-old boy, and 183 were wounded by two bombs that exploded in a crowd of spectators near the finish line. Some of the injuries resulted in amputations. The FBI is still looking for the suspect who set the bombs.
> 
> A host of conspiracy theories have appeared on the Internet following the Boston Marathon attack, just as they did after the mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary in Newtown, Conn., last year.
> 
> The general theme of the theories is to claim that the attacks didn't happen, while ignoring the overwhelming evidence that they did.


more at link

----------


## eric_cartman

anyone listening to alex jones right now?

says he found video of the suspects and it looks like a black-op

story breaking....

----------


## KingNothing

> We haven't heard ANYTHING about a political motive here, which is why it wouldn't remotely surprise me if the attack was done by a left-winger.
> 
> My suspicion is that if the media or progressive pols had an feeling it was a RWNJ, we'd all know about it already.  Since we know nothing, well....


Hey, I posted something that turned out to be very true.  I was told that THEY would make it look like Muslims did this.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

King, all the media coverage I've seen has been talking about radical Islamists and jihad.

----------


## KingNothing

> King, all the media coverage I've seen has been talking about radical Islamists and jihad.


I don't watch the news, but from what I understand, that is not true -- as it first happened, there were many discussions about it being a RWNJ within the media, particularly with references to Patriots Day and OKC.

----------


## CPUd

> WASHINGTON—In the wake of Monday’s terrorist bombing at the Boston Marathon, sources reported today the internet had come up with approximately 8.5 million leads on who might have committed the deadly terrorist attack.
> 
> According to reports, in the hours and days since the bombing that killed 3 and injured countless others, internet users quickly took to social media sites, online news comment sections, and personal blogs to examine the evidence related to the crime and are, at press time, investigating over 8 million potential suspects.
> 
> “Photos taken at the scene clearly show a man on the roof in the background,” Twitter user David Albrecht wrote on his feed Tuesday night in one of the millions of possible leads currently being pursued on the internet. “Still unclear if he’s involved in the attack or just an eyewitness.”
> 
> “Definitely suspicious though,” a follow-up tweet concluded.
> 
> Among the 8.5 million leads that have been reported by internet users this week are the theory that the attack was carried out by a Saudi national currently in the hospital, along with suggestions that the Saudi national is actually aiding police with the investigation, and still other speculations that there is so Saudi national at all and that it was either an American right-wing extremist or an American left-wing extremist.
> ...


http://www.theonion.com/articles/int...potenti,32095/

----------


## silverhandorder

Chechnya is a Muslim region of Russia and has a lot of radical terrorists. If the older brother traveled to Russia and has family from there it would not be surprising that he was influenced by all this. He did describe him self as Muslim. I wonder what got his brother into it since reports put him as a successful kid. 

The race is irrelevant as far as who should lose their civil rights. Nobody should. But it is relevant to understanding blowback and how we can make sure this never happens again. Only problem political leaders and academia will not pursue this solution. Their vested interest is in keeping this going and whether they mean good or not they can easily rationalize this away.

----------


## BSU kid

No Miranda rights for the terrorist/AMERICAN CITIZEN...Wooooooo Justice.

----------

